# River Country



## Tri-circle-D

River Country was Walt Disney World’s first waterpark.  It opened in 1976, and closed for the final time in 2001.  Since 2001, the area has sat virtually undisturbed.  The slides and pools remain in place.

Here is a map of how the park was laid out:






Here are some photos taken in November, 2009.

These photos begin with photos of the slides which were known as Whoop ‘N Holler Hollow.  This is the highest point in River Country.  From here, you could choose between two slide, both of which dropped the guest of in rather deep water at the base of the hill.   This is the walkway that lead to the higher of the two slides:






This is the slide as it looks today:






This is the view of Bay Lake and the Contemporary Resort in the distance from the top of Whoop N’ Holler Hollow:






Here are some more shots of the Hoop N’ Holler slides:






















This is an old water wheel that used to spin around at the top of the hill:






This is one of the sets of stairs that led up to the slide.  As you can see, the entire walkway has been obscured by vegetation:






More photos of the slides:
















Here is the water wheel from another angle.  You can see Bay Lake in the background:






This is the walkway that leads to the lower slide:






Things are continuing to fall and rot:











This is the beginning of the lower slide of the Whoop N’ Holler Hollow:











TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Another fallen sign:











These are the stairs leading down from Whoop N Holler Hollow:
















This is the lower slide:
















Here are the remains of a barrel that has completely fallen apart:






Another shot of the slide:






And another shot of the stairs:






These shots are taken from the base of the hill on which the Whoop n Holler Hollow slides are located:






If you look carefully at the photo above, you will see that the tire swing still sits in place.

This is the life guard stand, looking out into the swimming area:











This is the old boom swing:






Some shots of the swimming area:
















If you look along the left side of the bank of the water in this photo, you will see where the two Whoop N Holler Hollow slide exited into the swimming area:







TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

More shots of the swimming area.  This is where guests could enjoy the boom swing, cable ride and tire swing:





















These next photos depict the slide named White Water Rapids.  This was a slide on which the riders rode on tubes.  Here is the sign for the slide:






This is the area at the top of the slide where you would get into your tube, and get ready to head on down:











This is where the ride would begin:






 The area at the very beginning is padded, as you can see:






You can barely see this slide now:











This is the view of the swimming area from the base of the hill on which the White Water Rapids slide is located.  This is also the end of the barrel bridge that bisected the swimming area:
















These photos show what the Kiddie Cove area looks like now:















































TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

These are some shots from the barrel bridge:


























Now we are looking at the pool known as the Upstream Plunge, and the slides known as Slippery Slide Falls:





















This is the top of the slide, where guests would get in the water to slide down:






Some more views of the pool:































An old towel return box:







TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

This is the old beach area.  It is very overgrown:














































This is the other side of the building that we saw earlier when crossing across the barrel bridge:






This is what remains of the area called Indian Springs on the map:











TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

There is debris outside of the little building that is at one end of the barrel bridge:






This yellow thing is one of the old tubes from the White Water Rapids slide.  The banner is, ironically, a banner reminding guests to recycle.






The door to the little shack was securely fastened by a piece of string:






The inside of the shack is full of trash and other artifacts from River Country, including an employee recognition plaque:











This looks like some kind of diorama or something.  Notice the random doll head.  Creepy!:












A few more shots from inside the shack:
















Thats all I have!

TCD


----------



## Disney John

TCD you have outdone yourself!!!! These pics are amazing. Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## tileman

Nice looking pics 

So sad to see it in that bad condition 

I have lived in florida for 44 yrs 
And its sad I never went there as a kid or adult.

But good work and once again nice pics.

Ron.


----------



## sharibrat

Wow, these photos are amazing.  Intriguing, but makes me so sad.  Our family enjoyed River Country every trip when we went when I was a kid.  We loved it and it was very cool there!  It was one of my favorite things at Disney.  The last time I was at River Country was 1997 and even as an adult I loved it!

It is so sad to see it just rotting 

How on earth did you get these pictures?  Was it eerie to be there?  Are there gators there?


----------



## mdoc

Great pics, TCD!  Did you have to break many Disney rules, or do you have an in?  I wish I'd been to River Country - it looks like a fun place.  Do you think they have any plans to do something with all that land, or is it going to continue to sit?


----------



## LuckyinGa

TCD these are incredible pictures. Thank you so much for sharing. For those of us that got to enjoy River Country during its Glory Days, it's so sad to see what it has become.


----------



## indimom3

My earliest childhood memory of Disneyworld is of being at that water park with my Grandparents.  How very sad to see it abandonned.


----------



## podsnel

Those pics were fascinating! My boyfriend brought me to WDW & River Country for the first time in my life in the 80's- I appreciated the vacation so much, I MARRIED him!!  I do remember having a great time in the water the day we were there, though. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Magic Fanatic

Tri-Circle,
Great post.  From your pictures we now all know where Disney raises those huge mosquitos that are so popular in central Florida.  River Country was not forgotten, they just found a new use for it!   West Nile for everyone!


----------



## liv luvs disney

First off, welcome back TCD...seems you've been MIA for some time.  
Thanks for these extraordinary pictures!!  As much as I enjoyed the trip down memory lane, it breaks my heart to see RC in such a sad state.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

TCD,,
your abilities to get into places  always truly amaze me and your pics with reports are always of the top notch,  I thank you for your time in providing all these absolutely wonderful reports.

That being said , it is a little heart breaking to see what use to be such a wonderful waterpark,  deteriorate to nothing.
Even tho we only got to visit River Country  once before it closed, it was awesome !


----------



## BradyBz12

TCD you have outdone yourself indeed!!  

DH is going to love looking at these when he gets home.  He has very fond memories of FW as a kid, and in particular the train and RC.


----------



## CCIntrigue

So sad ... we have great memories of RC!


----------



## gillenkl

Interesting pictures - thanks for posting.  Sad to see it in such a state though.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

WOW you have out done yourself! Your PI work is amazing!  Did you think you would get caught?  There are some nice souvenirs just laying around! That was a neat trip down memory lane....things sure have changed!  I wish they would put some money back into that and re build it.  Some of what amazes me is how many Hurricanes have been there and the slides are still standing. I guess they are made to last.  TC awesome man I have not seen it that well you are d man!
Thanks!


----------



## DisneyBishops

looks like great place for gators now.  what a shame disney just lets things go to pieces.  river country was a great little water park.  don't know why they didn;'t at least keep the pool open.  they just let things go away.  kinda like the swamp trail.  it used to be a great place to walk and enjoy the nature.  but now i guess they are more interested in making money than keeping all the neat things up and running at the fort.

anyway tcd how did you get in there?


----------



## campingpug

Awesome report!


----------



## daddyphat808

WOW!!!  You my friend are a true man of danger!  I only hope someday I can explore like this.  

You are the man!!!


----------



## DisCamper

GREAT job on the pics. Now we will have to go over the top and get snake bitten to take better pics look for me at Celebeation Hospital.


----------



## mreyes01430

After looking at the pictures - I am shocked that Disney has not torn it down by now! That is a huge liability and LAWSUIT waiting to happen.  The scary thing is that they are so into security - anyone could hang out there and never be seen> I went there many moons ago and I am amazed that the area looks the way it does....


----------



## stacktester

I was wondering where you've been Andrew. Todd would have to rent a helicopter to get better pics lol. Is this your comeback? Glad to see you made such an interesting spy mission.


----------



## ynottony99

*Great job!!!  Wonderful reporting.  Did you bring out any souvenirs??  I would have had to pick up an item or 2.  

The last time I tried to get some photos of RC I was creeping around the fence/wall up near the front area, and got nervous, looking over my shoulder, just raising my camera up and over the top to snap a few pics. 

So, what's next on your list of off limits areas?  How about Discovery Island?*


----------



## HippieCamper

I am sooooo jealous!  It is so creepy though, looking at those pics!  It looks like the aftermath of a nuclear attack.  Now I'm scared of what Todd is going to do!


----------



## des1954

I don't know how you do it!!  You get into places no one else would even think about going!!

These pictures remind me of scenes from History Channel's "Life After People" program.  Sad...sad...sad.


----------



## Gatordad

Andrew, Next time try to be a little more thorough on your report.......


----------



## DisCamper

Andrew, great job on the pics.  Now I will have to spend thousands of dollars to outdo what you have done.  We are looking for a helicopter to come into Disney airspace and shoot better pics than you did. So, just so you know - it's on!!!


----------



## tloveswdw

Wow... you are stealthy!

I loved River Country... and, your pics, well I can remember every slide!


----------



## stacktester

I saw Andrew and the twins at Trails End last night. He was a little upset with his Gators. Sorry Todd but he had some kind of hovercraft golfcart he had rented but wouldn't give me the co. he rented it from.


----------



## Gatordad

stacktester said:


> I saw Andrew and the twins at Trails End last night. He was a little upset with his Gators. Sorry Todd but he had some kind of hovercraft golfcart he had rented but wouldn't give me the co. he rented it from.



stalker.


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

Very cool report...bittersweet, though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Poohbear123

LuckyinGa said:


> TCD these are incredible pictures. Thank you so much for sharing. For those of us that got to enjoy River Country during its Glory Days, it's so sad to see what it has become.



It sure is.....


----------



## RocklandRVers

TCD, what is on the plaque in this photo.  I would think it might be a nice piece of memorabilia for some RC cast members who may have been recognized for their service.  

It is a shame the place is just left to rot. At least clean up the garbage. GEEZ!


----------



## Tiggntaz

TCD,

Nice work with the pics!!

Anyone hear anything about Disney tearing it down? Tigg was saying  she heard they might tear it down and build DVC camp sites in that area. 

But then again that probly came from a bus driver, who talked to a boat captin, who talked to a life guard who talked to Walt.


----------



## DisCamper

Andrew sorry I missed you at Trails End when you meet up with Matt & Cheryl.  My Cheryle and I would have liked to have met you. You give great fort reports and Pics.


----------



## Poohbear123

Tiggntaz said:


> TCD,
> 
> Nice work with the pics!!
> 
> Anyone hear anything about Disney tearing it down? Tigg was saying  she heard they might tear it down and build DVC camp sites in that area.
> 
> But then again that probly came from a bus driver, who talked to a boat captin, who talked to a life guard who talked to Walt.



I actually asked this question about 2 years ago, and the Boat Driver said "It can't be done, due to the ground being "unsafe" so to speak...


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *
> So, what's next on your list of off limits areas?  How about Discovery Island?*



Funny you should mention Discovery Island.  I am willing to bet that similar conditions exist out there.  I have been mulling over some ideas on how to get out there.  I think that I will need an accomplice.  Let me know when you will be at the Fort next, and we can team up on this one. 



des1954 said:


> I don't know how you do it!!  You get into places no one else would even think about going!!
> 
> These pictures remind me of scenes from History Channel's "Life After People" program.  Sad...sad...sad.



Deb-  These photos remind me of that show, too!  It is amazing how nature reclaims developed land.  In many of the photos, you can see that trees are growing in areas that had been cleared.  I am amazed at the grass that is growing in the area that used to be Kiddie Cove.  Even if they don't tear this all out, it will probably be unrecognisable in another ten years.



RocklandRVers said:


> TCD, what is on the plaque in this photo.  I would think it might be a nice piece of memorabilia for some RC cast members who may have been recognized for their service.
> 
> It is a shame the place is just left to rot. At least clean up the garbage. GEEZ!



Here are a couple of zooms of the plaque:












You know the saying that a picture is worth a thousand words?  It sure applies here!  Think about the irony.  Years ago, some management type created this plaque as a way to recognize excellence.  Castmembers probably worked for that recognition, and their excellence was memorialized.  Now, this plaque sits in a pile of rubbish in the middle of decay.  Amazing.  In a very sad way.



DisCamper said:


> Andrew sorry I missed you at Trails End when you meet up with Matt & Cheryl.  My Cheryle and I would have liked to have met you. You give great fort reports and Pics.



Todd- One of these days, we will need to meet up. I'm sure it will happen.

TCD


----------



## sharibrat

What was Kiddie Cove?  All my trips there and I just not cannot recall that part.  Was it a pool? or a little park?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

sharibrat said:


> What was Kiddie Cove?  All my trips there and I just not cannot recall that part.  Was it a pool? or a little park?



If you look at the map that I posted in my first post, above, you can see the Kiddie Cove area is off on one side of the barrel bridge.  It had four small slides, and a shallow water area with sand all around where kids could play.  There were also floating objects anchored in the water that kids could climb on. I remember that there was a big rubber log that my kids loved to climb on.  My DD's were very young when River Country was last open, and we spent a lot of time in the Kiddie Cove.  The drawing of this area on the map I posted is pretty accurate.  This is what those slides look like today:






As you can see, there is no water in this area- just long grass.

TCD


----------



## DisCamper

Andrew I can get you to Discovery Island I would love to do it PM me and let me know if you are in?


----------



## BradyBz12

DisCamper said:


> Andrew I can get you to Discovery Island I would love to do it PM me and let me know if you are in?



 ......................


----------



## MyHappiestPlace

Those are amazing pics! And I'm just a bit bummed that someone just trashed that partners in excellence plaque  My mother won that one year - its still one her fave highlights from her WDW career.  Lots of CMs hold that achievement in high esteem.

I'm more than a little curious how you gained access tho


----------



## graciejane

Those pictures are incredible!  Last trip down the gate was up so we took our bikes back and I tried to explain to my boys and hubby what was behind the fencing and we were climbing up to see what we could see but then got kind of nervous as a cm came out to watch us....never said anything except good morning and stood there waiting till we rode our bikes back out and then he shut the gate.  I am saddened to see what has become RC.  I have great memories from when I was young.  Unfortunately when I took my own family to WDW for the first time, RC was closed for refurbishment (fall 1999) and closed permanently by the next time we got down.  Thank you for sharing these pics.


----------



## stacktester

DisCamper said:


> Andrew I can get you to Discovery Island I would love to do it PM me and let me know if you are in?



This is one of those things I just want to watch. I can see Todd and TCD in camo heading to DI. Is Richie building a submarine golf cart for this voyage as we speak? Are you looking for a millionaire sponsor to fund this trip? You do realize after this is conquered this is the final frontier right? I mean what else could top it?


----------



## ynottony99

stacktester said:


> This is one of those things I just want to watch. I can see Todd and TCD in camo heading to DI. Is Richie building a submarine golf cart for this voyage as we speak? Are you looking for a millionaire sponsor to fund this trip? You do realize after this is conquered this is the final frontier right? I mean what else could top it?



*I think we should be waiting on the beach with walkie talkies, as the support team.  Waiting with some nice cold drinks and snacks.  Not for them, for us.  We can call them if we see any snoopy cast members, and give them the code word, 'tippy toe' or 'whippoorwill'  (reference to 'Seinfeld' and 'The Andy Griffith Show').
*


----------



## DisCamper

TDC I was just told the only way I can go if Rudy drives


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DisCamper said:


> TDC I was just told the only way I can go if Rudy drives



Let's see if if have this right.

Rudy, the dog, will drive us to Discovery Island?

Sounds like a great plan to me!

What could possibly go wrong?

TCD


----------



## stacktester

DisCamper said:


> TDC I was just told the only way I can go if Rudy drives



I had a feeling Rudy was going to play a part in this. I have a 2 person kayak I'm willing to loan to the cause. It's blue and white. Should I get the Realtree camo paint ordered?


----------



## DisCamper

Rudy is a better boat driver but if you what Shelby she


----------



## CampingBandit

Oh, please take a video camera.....


----------



## RocklandRVers

Tri-circle-D said:


> Funny you should mention Discovery Island. I am willing to bet that similar conditions exist out there. I have been mulling over some ideas on how to get out there. I think that I will need an accomplice. Let me know when you will be at the Fort next, and we can team up on this one. TCD



Your good TCD but Discovery Island would be tough challenge.  I have rented a pontoon a couple of times and tried to just get close to the docks to get a peak of the interior of the island from the boat only to have one of those Boston Whalers zoom over to me and chase me off.  If you could pull off a photo story it would prove you worthy of a job at 60 minutes or maybe a starring role in a James Bond movie.  DS and I would team up with you. You can put on a black wetsuit and we will go out in two boats.  One boat would go distract the CM by entering the "Sammy Zone" while you got close to the island and slipped in for a quick swim to shore.  I can hear the Mission Impossible theme playing as I type.


----------



## DisCamper

TCD This will be fun and Cherlye has a great new camera


----------



## christinou

I have such fond memories of River Country first water park my kids went to, the first water slides were in the Kiddie cover, they were great slides.  It was so convenient to just go to the water park from our camp site, we all loved the main pool, as it was very deep, people could dive in, and the water was always nice and cold which was welcome on hot summer days.  I never understood why they did not keep the pool open for FW.


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

Love the pics!  You definately deserve the super sleuth award!

The Discovery Island venture woudl be super tough, so many boats and ferries passing all the time.  Seems like something that would have to be done under the cover of darkness, but with all the snakes and gators around it would be pretty risky.  Good luck


----------



## EcbLovesMickey

Also the original entrance and the two large buildings on the left are now part of Mickey's Backyard BBQ.  You can see the "rocks" while you are waiting to visit characters at the BBQ.

I think it is so odd how Disney just abandoned River Country.

Anyway, I found an interesting digital recreation of the park on you tube if anyone is interested:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ui1WLZ2cKcw

just skip the first 30 seconds or so...


----------



## ynottony99

*I was watching some old You Tube videos of RC, and I saw this logo at the end of one of them.  I don't recall seeing this before.  Anyone else recognize it?? *


----------



## ynottony99

*Discovery Island. *


----------



## mdoc

Hmmm.  TCD, maybe you could go into Discovery Island by air.  One of those parasailing trips gone bad, or something like that.   I look forward to those pictures and have faith that I'll someday be seeing them.


----------



## RocklandRVers

mdoc said:


> Hmmm.  TCD, maybe you could go into Discovery Island by air.  One of those parasailing trips gone bad, or something like that.   I look forward to those pictures and have faith that I'll someday be seeing them.



All this talk of Discovery Island piqued my curiousity and I did a google search.  Here is some interesting history including some very recent plans to develop DI.  TCD got the plans to the new pool. Maybe he can scout up the plans referred to on this website:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_Island_(Florida)


----------



## DisCamper

Here is the part that I love...
"From the early 1900s, it was known as Raz Island, named after the family that lived there. In the late 1930s, it was purchased for $800 by a man named Delmar "Radio Nick" Nicholson, who renamed the island "Idle Bay Isle" for 20 years with his wife and pet crane. It was later purchased, renamed “Riles Island,” and used as a hunting retreat long before being bought by Disney (under a fake name, of course), in 1965."


----------



## mnsprk

Let's add a little "life" to this discussion July 1979..


----------



## ynottony99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-1977-Rar...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5637ee9358


----------



## RocklandRVers

ynottony99 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-1977-Rar...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5637ee9358



WOW! I am wondering if this could be sent somewhere and put onto DVD or CD?   hmmmmm.   I seem to recall seeing a service advertised that would do this but it was many years back.


----------



## DaveInTN

ynottony99 said:


> *Discovery Island. *


Tony, are my eyes deceiving me or is that you and Andrew on Discovery Island??


----------



## Towncrier

Awesome post!!! Thanks so much for sharing a part of Disney history with us. I regret having not bugged my folks enough to take us to River Country when it was still open. This is the next best thing.


----------



## BradyBz12

DaveInTN said:


> Tony, are my eyes deceiving me or is that you and Andrew on Discovery Island??



Hmm... where'd ya hide the copter??


----------



## Kevitivity

Cool photos


----------



## k_null81

Those are some amazing photo's!  Wish I could have visited before it shut down. 

I would also LOVE to see some current photo's of Discovery Island.


----------



## Gdad

Excellent set of very interesting images.


----------



## ynottony99

DaveInTN said:


> Tony, are my eyes deceiving me or is that you and Andrew on Discovery Island??



*Maybeeeeeee. *


----------



## DaveInTN

ynottony99 said:


> *Maybeeeeeee. *


Oh this is gonna be good.


----------



## DaveInTN

Is this thread linked on another board or something?  I swear 24 hours ago there were about 3,000 views.  It's now up over 40,000 and climbing fast.  Seems odd for our little camping board.    Unless the Feds are onto this little excursion you guys took and are doing surveillance.  We better all scatter and change our usernames.  From now on I'll go by DaveFromTN...that'll throw 'em off the trail!


----------



## BradyBz12

Do we all have to swear some oath of secrecy?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Not sure how I missed this thread. Great job TCD.


----------



## Orchdirector1

Greetings, all. I see that some of you are wondering why your number of views just skyrocketed. This photo set was featured today on the blog boingboing. That's how I found you, and what cool stuff this is!

Thanks for sharing this with us. Although, frankly I'm surprised Disney hasn't already turned that area into more hotels or condos.


----------



## DaveInTN

Orchdirector1 said:


> Greetings, all. I see that some of you are wondering why your number of views just skyrocketed. This photo set was featured today on the blog boingboing. That's how I found you, and what cool stuff this is!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us. Although, frankly I'm surprised Disney hasn't already turned that area into more hotels or condos.


Thanks for clearing that up Orchdirector1!


----------



## onelilspark

Orchdirector1 said:


> Greetings, all. I see that some of you are wondering why your number of views just skyrocketed. This photo set was featured today on the blog boingboing. That's how I found you, and what cool stuff this is!
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us. Although, frankly I'm surprised Disney hasn't already turned that area into more hotels or condos.



I found it linked through Twitter.  I'm a Disboards regular, but I'm no camper, so I don't frequent this board.  Interesting pictures though.  I have great memories of River Country!  Thanks for the trip down memory lane!!

Edit: and it's here: http://thedisneyblog.com/2009/12/17/river-country-waterpark-beyond-hope-of-repair/


----------



## kurtisnelson

onelilspark said:


> Edit: and it's here: thedisneyblog.com


Yeah, that is probably responsible for 10,000 or so page views. (I'm the server guy for TDB)

I have an internship with WDI coming up next fall, I might actually have credentials to get over to Discovery Island then


----------



## jmms1224

DaveInTN said:


> Is this thread linked on another board or something?  I swear 24 hours ago there were about 3,000 views.  It's now up over 40,000 and climbing fast.  Seems odd for our little camping board.    Unless the Feds are onto this little excursion you guys took and are doing surveillance.  We better all scatter and change our usernames.  From now on I'll go by DaveFromTN...that'll throw 'em off the trail!



It's also linked on wesh.com under the theme park section


----------



## NomadRip

This thread was also added as a reference page on the Wikipedia page for River Country.

Great pictures. I've never been there. It really is amazing how fast nature is taking it back. Things grow fast and well out here.


----------



## DisCamper

Great job Andrew!  I think you now have the most views in the least amount of time.  Your pics are now on 4 different blogs AND Twitter!  Has the Today show contacted you yet to find out how you did this??  I hear they pay for interviews.  It will pretty much impossible for me to top this - again, great job!


----------



## BradyBz12

jmms1224 said:


> It's also linked on wesh.com under the theme park section



Holy crap - the news station site picked it up too?!

Maybe they're looking to hire a new investigative reporter?


----------



## Darkeklaw

I saw this on the Allspark in our general discussion board.

By our board member Slander.

Maybe Disney will use the only site for a new Marvel themed exhibit, seeing as they recently bought Marvel comics.


----------



## rock_doctor

If interested: not my video but is of the real thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ofV8vsk0U


----------



## BradyBz12

This thing is definitely going viral.  You can see the big jump in views every time the link gets posted somewhere new.  It's jumped more than 15,000 since this a.m!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I am sorry I looked at these.  I would have rather  not seen what has become of River Country.


----------



## Disco

I saw a couple pictures, and a short utube film (thanks by the way), but what would make this thread really complete is all the pictures of the old (in use) water park as possible.
I went when I was a child, some 30 years ago, and still have some memories of the place. I remember the barrel bridge and the swings...
Scary thing is a couple of the pictures and maybe even the film strip could very well have me in the picture somewhere.
Haunting really.
BTW, was there anything left of the nature trail when these pictures were taken?


----------



## RvUsa

Holy crap Andrew, how are you every going to be able to do any more undercover work?  You are more famous than Tiger... , well maybe not, but you are my hero!


----------



## IslandHtsCampers

Wow-- This was really cool.  I went to river country once in 1986.  We walked in at park opening and got chased out at closing.


----------



## YesDear

I am certain Disney would not be thrilled that those pictures were taken.   I kind of relate seeing these pictures to seeing the aftermath of a storm.  You really want to look but it is kind of voyeuristic.  Sometimes it is better to let someone or something rest in peace.


----------



## Donna

I am going to link it up to my blog too. i want disney to do something with this valuable land!


----------



## BradyBz12

I was cruising an old photo thread on the Theme Parks community board and ran across some great photos someone took of RC from when they were there as a kid.  HERE

Also Discovery Island pics HERE

More RC/DI pics HERE


----------



## Yzerbear19

I never went to River Country, but it is so sad to see those photos of it today.  It looks like it was a really neat place.  So sad to see that Disney has just left it to rot.  Incredible photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## disneyfreakjackie

Donna said:


> I am going to link it up to my blog too. i want disney to do something with this valuable land!



Honestly ... I think Disney has enough $$$ to plow this over!!!


----------



## ckpegasus102313

It seems like a huge disaster happened, and everyone just ran out instead of being killed. Especially with the shack having garbage all over it and the banner left on the ground along with the tube. I mean people could have atleast cleaned up the garbage. This is a nice spot of land that they could utilize, and its just wasteing time, but i guess not money, there is no upkeep!


----------



## Melrosgirl

Wow.  Major memories brought back for me.  I vividly remember the kiddie cove section.  I was very upset when they closed it in 2001.


----------



## AnnaS

My family loved going to River Country.  It's a very sad picture now.  I wonder why they have not cleaned it up (if there is a reason besides money of course).


----------



## rotlex

Wow, what an awesome set of photos!  The memories these just brought back, even viewing it in this state of disarray, are truly heart warming.  What a shame though.  So hard to believe Disney would just let an area like this totally decay.  

Either way, thanks for this!


----------



## michellem1118

DaveInTN said:


> Is this thread linked on another board or something?  I swear 24 hours ago there were about 3,000 views.  It's now up over 40,000 and climbing fast.  Seems odd for our little camping board.    Unless the Feds are onto this little excursion you guys took and are doing surveillance.  We better all scatter and change our usernames.  From now on I'll go by DaveFromTN...that'll throw 'em off the trail!



This link was also tweeted by TheDIS late last night, which is how I found it.  These are some GREAT photos, I wish I'd had the opportunity to go to River Country on my trip in '99.


----------



## jfinke

Never got to go myself.  

Of course, at that time, I doubt I would have remembered much of it.  I don't remember going on Mr. Toad's.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Excellent pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## starbuc71

Maybe all this exposure will get Disney to finally consider leveling it and building something worthwhile since they will never reopen this great little park.


----------



## DC7800

Obviously Disney never had plans to use the place again, but it still seems awfully irresponsible to simply let it go to ruin. Seriously, how much could it have cost to provide a very _minimum_ of occasional maintenance and upkeep? You would retain an asset for which a use might someday be found, rather than wasting millions to bulldoze the place and start over. Just keep the brush trimmed back and generally keep things from deteriorating quite so badly.

At the very least, they could pick up the trash. That building with the CM recognition plaque is apparently a garbage dump.


----------



## Hydani

It's sad to see what has become of that place. I hope Disney does something productive with it rather than let it rot anymore.


----------



## desparatelydisney

My husband and I have talked about this sort of thing soooo many times.....one day, will all of WDW look like this???  You have to wonder....in time, everything becomes abandoned.....and so it must be one day with WDW...50 years from now, 100 years, 200 years....one day...  try to imagine these pictures being of Stormalong Bay, or Blizzard Beach....it's eerie to think about....


----------



## frtchr

They're not going to tear it down.  It wouldn't be ecologically sound for the animals and birds who have made homes there.  At least, that's what a CM told us in March while we were on a chartered boat.  It would be nice to see it cleaned of debris, though.


----------



## princesswendy720

It's sad to see it like that...I did have a chance to go there as a kid. My strongest memory is coming off of the White Water Rapids ride and getting pooped on by a bird! 

It was the second time _that day_ that I was targeted. The first was that morning in the parking lot of CBR.

Ahh memories...


----------



## ynottony99

Lil' Lisa said:


> Now you're famous on the whole internet, not just on the DIS!



*I haven't seen any posts from Andrew in a few days.  Maybe he's making the rounds on the morning shows, and Late Night talk shows???*


----------



## tiggrbaby

Amazing pics!  I remember taking my boys there when they were young.  Loved the rope swing and the Slippery Falls!


----------



## Donna

Not sure if this was posted here or not:

http://www.imagineeringdisney.com/


----------



## LindaBabe

I LOVED River Country since the one day I went there.  It turned out to be the last day it was open     I was alone, but never had so much fun at a water park, before or since.  The slides were scarey enough to give me a thrill, but not so scarey I was afraid to try them.  Perfect, in fact, for water park beginners or water park elders.  SO sad to see these photos.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

We loved River Country from our first visit in 1981 - have missed it and have never gone to another WDW water park. 

These pics are sad, but bring back many happy memories. Thanks so much!


----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


> *I haven't seen any posts from Andrew in a few days.  Maybe he's making the rounds on the morning shows, and Late Night talk shows???*




 

Or he's entered the Witness Protection Program


----------



## OK!

In a way, I both loved and hated seeing these photos. I have many fond memories of going to River Country when I was a child and have always wondered about the sudden "disappearance" of the park. I know it was closed when we were there in Nov. 2001, but they still had the purple signs up with arrows directing guests how to get there on the various roads throughout WDW.

On my last trip, in Dec. 2008, I took the Ft. Wilderness Segway tour and was able (thanks to some tour guides who decided to "look the other way") to take a couple of quick pics through the fence and a few over the fence when my friend climbed up on one of the huge rocks. It was just a view of the pool with the tall slides that dropped off into it, but it was very creepy. It, however, looked much better than the rest of the place now does, apparently. Sure, the pool looked like a bit like hell, but it really just looked like a pool that had been through a rough winter and needed some prep work before reopening. There was even a freshly-painted RC trash can just outside the fence!

In talking to a cast member later that night, I found out that the reason that the park was never demolished was because Disney had had plans to refurb it and reopen it. However, they found that there's a harmful bacteria present in Bay Lake that (obviously) made it be present in the non-pool swimming areas of RC, too. It can make humans very sick, and as of right now there's no way to control it without doing severe damage to the environment, so that's why the park has never reopened.





















...and here's a "live" pic:




I'm the one with the pigtails climbing out of the water, and my brother's the one taking the flying leap.  I miss that place.


----------



## caribear

Thanks so much for sharing those pictures with us! I remember going to River Country with my parents in 1983! I was 9 years old and the kiddie slides still scared me!!! If you look at some of the signage it looks like the "drop-offs" after the slides was pretty deep....6-10ft in some places! At the parks today the water isn't nearly that deep. 

I also have several photos from Discovery Island as we went there also in 1983 (while staying at the Poly for the 1st time too!). I have some photos of parrots on my arm...along with a family photo by a "shipwreck."


----------



## WDW Fan

Awesome pictures!!!  I never got a chance to visit River Country when it was open but I can imagine how beautiful itmust have been back then. Thank you for sharing these pictures.  How did you get inside to get them?


----------



## Poohbear123

WOW....canoot beileve this thread is still going strong!


----------



## dahall

We still have no idea how these pictures were taken do we??  PLEASE SHARE, I need to know PLEASE


----------



## goodmorningirl

Wow. This is really cool. How were you able to get in to take pictures?? Where exactly is this located, by Ft Wilderness?? Great job!


----------



## kidsister

I have good memories of River Country and Discovery Island from my early Disney days beginning in 1979.

I , too, heard that the reason Bay Lake was closed to swimming was because of some parasite or bacteria that was harmful to humans...much the same as the one in Hawaii's fresh waters. 

Also that it was too environmentally expensive to cure.

Anyone else hear that?


----------



## truck1

I used to work for Disney and my area had 2 after the sumer partys there shortly before it closed. I was friends with several different people in different areas, and heard a lot of rumors though nothing concrete on why it closed.

I do know that alot of times during the summers, when RC was closed, it wasnt due to capacity, it was due to bacteria levels in the water.It wasnt advertised though. If asked guests were told capacity issues.That came from someone in the know.

In the end Im thinking it was probably a combination of things on why the park closed.Jaq but I would say the bacteria issue was one, the cost to upgrade the park in general,(the bacteria issues aside),operating cost vs ticket price for admission.Usually when something like RC closes and is abandoned (the 20k ride would be another example) its usually a money issue.By that I mean if there was a planned replacement, say, Mr Toads WIld Ride for example, then the ride/attraction would close, and within a certain time frame, some would take its place.Its usally accompanied by some type of announcement.

Now looking at this logically, from a outside view, I cant see why the park couldnt be isolated from Bay Lake, and have a filtration system installed like the other parks. If there was a 6 inch or difference in water levels, then all theyd have to do is carry the wall a little higher, and pull the water from the now isolated lagoon and either heat it to the point that bacteria wont survive, or chill it for the same reason. Utraviolet light or a osmosis system like Sea World uses, should work also.(Im just guessing.Im no engineer)


----------



## PrincessPaczki

Fantastic photos!  Thank you for posting them.  My DS and I go on online all the time to see photos of amusement parks that have closed and are grow over.  Cool to see.


----------



## SoccerDogWithEars

I never went to RC, but always wanted.  I can't believe it looks like that today.  It is very creepy, I could see a whole ghost story developing (if Disney would allow it).  

I know you probably can't tell us, but I'll ask anyway.  How DID you get these pictures?  There's daylight in the photos so obviously you didn't sneak in under cover of darkness.


----------



## perdidobay

Great photos that I enjoyed seeing even though I never went to River Country. There's something very creepy and sad about a place that is abandoned.
Sadly the whole place looks like a vermin/mosquito breeding ground now.


As to the "bacteria" in the water, I'm assuming it's Naegleria fowleri, an amebae which is deadly and killed someone in Orlando just this summer. It's why you are not allowed to swim in Bay Lake.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naegleria_fowleri



Naegleria fowleri (pronounced /nəˈɡlɪəriə/, also known as "the brain-eating amoeba") is a free-living excavate form of protist typically found in warm fresh water, from 25–35 °C (77–95 °F) in an amoeboid or temporary flagellate stage. It belongs to a group called the Percolozoa or Heterolobosea.

N. fowleri can invade and attack the human nervous system; although this occurs rarely,[1] such an infection will nearly always result in the death of the victim.[2]

      In humans, N. fowleri can invade the central nervous system via the nose, more specifically the olfactory mucosa and cribriform plate of the nasal tissues. The penetration initially results in significant necrosis of and hemorrhaging in the olfactory bulbs. From there, amoebae climb along nerve fibers through the floor of the cranium via the cribriform plate and into the brain. The amoebae begin to consume the cells of the brain piecemeal by means of a unique sucker apparatus extended from their cell surface.[5] It then becomes pathogenic, causing primary amoebic meningoencephalitis (PAM or PAME). PAM is a syndrome affecting the central nervous system, characterized by changes in olfactory perception (taste and smell), followed by vomiting, nausea, fever, headache, and the rapid onset of coma and death in two weeks.

PAM usually occurs in healthy children or young adults with no prior history of immune compromise who have recently been exposed to bodies of fresh water.[6]

Timely diagnosis remains a very significant impediment to the successful treatment of infection, as most cases have only been appreciated post-mortem. It killed 121 people in the U.S. from 1937 through 2007, including six in 2007 (three in Florida, two in Texas, and one in Arizona);[6] it killed one in 2008 (California) and one in 2009 in Florida.[7]

United States
According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the amoeba killed 23 people between 1995 and 2004.

In August 2005, two Oklahoma boys, ages 7 and 9 were killed by N. fowleri after swimming in hot stagnant water of the lakes in the Tulsa area.[12] 
In 2007, six cases were reported in the U.S., all fatal:[6] 
In July, the amoeba caused the deaths of three boys in lakes around Orlando, Florida. Possible causes of the infections include higher temperature and droughts in that area of Florida.[13] 
N. fowleri can be found in all bodies of water in Texas (even pools) except colder water, typically spring fed. In late summer, the amoeba caused the death of a 12-year-old boy and a 22-year-old young man in Lake LBJ in Texas.[14][1] 
In September, a 14-year-old boy was killed by the amoeba after likely having caught it while swimming in Lake Havasu in Arizona. The doctors suspected meningitis before the boy died, but did not know the etiology until the CDC confirmed it as N. fowleri.[15][16] 
In August 2008, a 9-year-old boy was killed after having been exposed to the amoeba while swimming several times in Lake Elsinore in California. The boy was the first ever confirmed case in Riverside County.[7] 
On September 23, 2009, a 22-year-old man hospitalized in Florida died from a confirmed case of n. fowleri after having contracted it at the Orlando Watersports Complex.[17] 
There was also a reported case of a 10-year-old child on August, 2009, who died from a confirmed case of "PAM" after having contracted it from a lake in Polk County, Florida.


----------



## jenntish

That's crazy Perdido Bay!  We went there often as kids.  I have some of my favorite clear as a bell memories of being there with my Grandmother and friend, who was like my brother... both of which have passed away.  

Thanks for the memories!!!  And thanks for the lesson to never swim in lake water


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Wow, this thread brings back memories!  I used to love to go to River Country when my mom took me and my brothers to Disney World.  She LOVED Discovery Island.  At that time, I thought it was fine, but I really liked the ole' fashioned watering hole.  I too wish it hadn't closed.  And these pics are a little disturbing.  Not at all what I think of when I think 'Disney'.  But then again, what are they going to do unless they have a plan for the place?  Thanks for posting!


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

how did you ever manage to get back there with out being found out about?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

He simply walked right thru the gates,,,
course he was wearing his cloak of invisibility at the time.


----------



## dizzi

Have read through most of the posts here  and

Have to wonder WHY?

WHY did Disney leave this in such a disaray?
WHY would any one want to post these pictures here?

WHY has TRI CIRLCE D not answered as to how and why he got into the place?

AND WHERE?

WHere would one find information about WHY disney is leaving this mess?

Just curious.


----------



## RocklandRVers

I too have heard about bacteria closing RC and the reason for no swimming in Bay Lake.  I have to dispute this through mere logic however. The simple fact is that there is swimming allowed in Bay Lake. During Iron Man and similar competitions for example.  Also when you do Sammy's Parasailing you get wet with lake water.  If it was so dangerous would they risk people swimming in these events?

The real reason is always money. Before I get labeled as an anti-capitalist let me say that I agree if something is losing a company money it should be shut down. Just be honest about it, I say, but again I am not a PR guru. I truly believe that if it made Disney a buck RC would be revamped with filtered water to eliminate the bacteria. Fact is that RC was small compared to the new mega water parks Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach and the small number of attendees meant less profit.  

I think Disney also does itself a disservice when it lets something sit there and deteriorate. Clean up the mess!! Then if the plan is to never do anything there, fence it off sufficiently to hide the eyesore.  That seem reasonable. You wouldn't leave Grandma to lay around after the reindeer ran her down so why leave RC that way.   MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Born 2 Fish

dizzi said:


> Have read through most of the posts here  and
> 
> Have to wonder WHY?
> 
> WHY did Disney leave this in such a disaray?
> WHY would any one want to post these pictures here?
> 
> WHY has TRI CIRLCE D not answered as to how and why he got into the place?
> 
> AND WHERE?
> 
> WHere would one find information about WHY disney is leaving this mess?
> 
> Just curious.



My question would be, Why would you even wonder 
Why 
Why 
Why 
Why 
and Where ???


----------



## dizzi

Born 2 Fish said:


> My question would be, Why would you even wonder
> Why
> Why
> Why
> Why
> and Where ???



Because someone put it out there.

My brain took it in and now all the questions that my brain has on the subject has not been answered.

This is normally the case when someone has questions about soemthing they have seen, read, heard, etc
Except when it comes to my lazy kids who probablly wouldnt use their brains to question anything.


----------



## Judy in Texas

dizzi said:


> Because someone put it out there.
> 
> My brain took it in and now all the questions that my brain has on the subject has not been answered.
> 
> This is normally the case when someone has questions about soemthing they have seen, read, heard, etc
> Except when it comes to my lazy kids who probablly would use their brains to question anything.



Edited after the fact....  Didn't want to be rude...


----------



## dizzi

My sincerest apologies........
I assumed since the disboard is an open forum

That any and all were welcome to come and read and interact.

BUT I GUESS WE ALL KNOW WHAT ASSUMING DOES.

And since there was a link to THIS VERY THREAD...Put out there for ALL  and that WOULD BE ALL THE USERS OF THE DISBOARDS not JUST a LINK FOR CAMPERS...

For a great link to read and see about something interesting about DIS NEY WORLD.

Just a suggestion, that if you guys do  not wish to have any one else in your cirlce you might want to speak to the powers that be here on the DIS boards and have them take that off so that noone else is invited in to only be shot down with any questions they may have about an open forum discussion.

I have been on MANY MANY THREADS,as you can see by post count.

And although shouldnt be, i am shocked,and taken aback.

Now the people over on the DVC area are a bit withdrawn...

BUT WOW THIS TAKES THE CAKE!  CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## dizzi

AHHH

Judy i see you have stayed in hotels before do stop by over at the Resorts board......

Very friendly over there.


----------



## Judy in Texas

dizzi said:


> AHHH
> 
> Judy i see you have stayed in hotels before do stop by over at the Resorts board......
> 
> Very friendly over there.



...until someone asks about bringing back their refillable mug from a previous visit or trying to sneak short kids on the rides with height restrictions.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...it looks like TCD has hit the level of popularity that us long time DISers always knew he would. 

Over 121,000 thread views and getting larger everyday!!!! Congrats TCD....you deserve an award for this. 

I think this report has definately surpassed Geraldo's "Capone Vault" !!!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

dizzi said:


> My sincerest apologies........
> I assumed since the disboard is an open forum
> 
> That any and all were welcome to come and read and interact.
> 
> BUT I GUESS WE ALL KNOW WHAT ASSUMING DOES.
> 
> And since there was a link to THIS VERY THREAD...Put out there for ALL  and that WOULD BE ALL THE USERS OF THE DISBOARDS not JUST a LINK FOR CAMPERS...
> 
> For a great link to read and see about something interesting about DIS NEY WORLD.
> 
> Just a suggestion, that if you guys do  not wish to have any one else in your cirlce you might want to speak to the powers that be here on the DIS boards and have them take that off so that noone else is invited in to only be shot down with any questions they may have about an open forum discussion.
> 
> I have been on MANY MANY THREADS,as you can see by post count.
> 
> And although shouldnt be, i am shocked,and taken aback.
> 
> Now the people over on the DVC area are a bit withdrawn...
> 
> BUT WOW THIS TAKES THE CAKE!  CONGRATS!!!!!!



I would like to extend to you my apologies, 
you obviously have not read much of the posts  over here except for this one thread.  If you had bothered to read other threads/posts that regular posters here make, then you may have seen that not all of us are strict, to the point, just give the straight answer, and for the love of god DON'T ATTEMPT TO BE HUMOROUS, for fear of pizz'n someone off who don't have a sense of humor,,posters.
Course, I guess it is always eaiser to just fly off the handle and just make a bunch of snap judgments about people you don't know, understand or aren't familiar with.
So for all of this, I am sorry for you,,with apologies.


----------



## carpetride

Wow! I had to log in and say thanks for sharing.  

Probably once they clear the land the assessed taxes will change as well.  As it stands it hasn't been in operation 28 years.  

It's fairly well hidden unless you go looking for it, so why invest the capital on a none producing site.  The other issue I see about it is the depth of the water.  You don't see new parks being built with 6 to 10 foot deep pools!  Leave it to a litigous society to ruin it for the rest of us. 

Thanks again!  I look forward to your future operations.


----------



## truck1

RocklandRVers said:


> I too have heard about bacteria closing RC and the reason for no swimming in Bay Lake.  I have to dispute this through mere logic however. The simple fact is that there is swimming allowed in Bay Lake. During Iron Man and similar competitions for example.  Also when you do Sammy's Parasailing you get wet with lake water.  If it was so dangerous would they risk people swimming in these events?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Disney also does itself a disservice when it lets something sit there and deteriorate. Clean up the mess!! Then if the plan is to never do anything there, fence it off sufficiently to hide the eyesore.  That seem reasonable. You wouldn't leave Grandma to lay around after the reindeer ran her down so why leave RC that way.   MERRY CHRISTMAS





_I too have heard about bacteria closing RC and the reason for no swimming in Bay Lake.  I have to dispute this through mere logic however. The simple fact is that there is swimming allowed in Bay Lake. During Iron Man and similar competitions for example.  Also when you do Sammy's Parasailing you get wet with lake water.  If it was so dangerous would they risk people swimming in these events?_

The bacteria is actually found in the shallow water near the edges of the lake.If its the same one that has the potential to kill that Im thinking of.It actually goes dormant when the water temp is below a certain point and comes alive so to speak when the water is over a certain temp. I dont remember what they are off hand. The simple act of people waking thru the sand to deep water stirs it up and it mixes with the water. Deep water sports like the parasailing wont stir it up.


_I think Disney also does itself a disservice when it lets something sit there and deteriorate. Clean up the mess!! Then if the plan is to never do anything there, fence it off sufficiently to hide the eyesore.  That seem reasonable. You wouldn't leave Grandma to lay around after the reindeer ran her down so why leave RC that way_

I agree, but at the moment if I had to guess, there using it as a tax write off, like the unfinished sections of Pop Century.


----------



## stacktester

dizzi said:


> Because someone put it out there.
> 
> My brain took it in and now all the questions that my brain has on the subject has not been answered.
> 
> This is normally the case when someone has questions about soemthing they have seen, read, heard, etc
> Except when it comes to my lazy kids who probablly wouldnt use their brains to question anything.



Chill baby chill. We are a friendly species. We'uns assume too and think everyone has our sense of humor. Enjoy the camping board and say what you like.


----------



## lindsayp

wow it makes me sad to see that they just let it sit there  one of my earliest dis memories are from that place! its weird to see it as a ghost town. great pics! how did you take these?


----------



## BradyBz12

Expect another spike in views to this thread - a link was just added to the Screamscape site today...



> (12/21/09) Lets take a little stroll this week into the remains of River Country the waterpark that Walt Disney World wants everyone to forget about. A kind of shocking series of photos taken inside the old waterpark have been posted to the DisBoards site, where you can see that the Florida swamp is slowly attempting to reclaim the site. If youve still be holding onto the hope that Disney would someday reopen the park dont.


----------



## dizzi

Born 2 Fish said:


> I would like to extend to you my apologies,
> you obviously have not read much of the posts  over here except for this one thread.  If you had bothered to read other threads/posts that regular posters here make, then you may have seen that not all of us are strict, to the point, just give the straight answer, and for the love of god DON'T ATTEMPT TO BE HUMOROUS, for fear of pizz'n someone off who don't have a sense of humor,,posters.
> Course, I guess it is always eaiser to just fly off the handle and just make a bunch of snap judgments about people you don't know, understand or aren't familiar with.
> So for all of this, I am sorry for you,,with apologies.



Obviosuly i dont read any of the camping...I dont camp, not my cup of tea.  I perfer other sleeping arrangments.  But i did open my first post up by saying i was brought here by a link from somewhere else.  That should have covered....The i dont read your camping boards.

i dont understand the part where you say.... and for the love of god DON'T ATTEMPT TO BE HUMOROUS, for fear of pizz'n someone off who don't have a sense of humor,,posters.  

And if you are saying i was making a snap judgement about anyone you are entirely wrong i made no judegments about anyone.

No need to be sorry for me.

But thankyou for your aoologies.




stacktester said:


> Chill baby chill. We are a friendly species. We'uns assume too and think everyone has our sense of humor. Enjoy the camping board and say what you like.



I dont camp wont likely be back around.  I am as chill as chill can get.
My bad on the assumption that all was the same across these entire boards.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## jamie@dvcstore

Hi Tri-circle-D,
Thank you VERY much for sharing your pictures. They are increadible. You really captured every part of the park. As many others have mentioned it is a shame to see something just left to rot. I would love to see it in person though your pictures make me feel like I am right there. Good work and thanks again.


----------



## Donna

dizzi said:


> Obviosuly i dont read any of the camping...I dont camp, not my cup of tea.  I perfer other sleeping arrangments.  But i did open my first post up by saying i was brought here by a link from somewhere else.  That should have covered....The i dont read your camping boards.
> 
> i dont understand the part where you say.... and for the love of god DON'T ATTEMPT TO BE HUMOROUS, for fear of pizz'n someone off who don't have a sense of humor,,posters.
> 
> And if you are saying i was making a snap judgement about anyone you are entirely wrong i made no judegments about anyone.
> 
> No need to be sorry for me.
> 
> But thankyou for your aoologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont camp wont likely be back around.  I am as chill as chill can get.
> My bad on the assumption that all was the same across these entire boards.
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS



As you know this entire board belongs to Pete Werner. He, apparently, got a different impression of this board  than you. he feels that this is the most friendly and helpful board on DIS. He has said so himself. I am paraphrasing, of course, but that is pretty much what he's said.  He even mentioned us in a podcast awhile back. I don't recall him saying that about his other boards.
I think the longer you stay around, the more  you'll like it here. Sure there are some who take awhile longer to warm up to, but you can say that about every single sub-board on here.
Besides, don't you want to experience some more of TCD's adventures?


----------



## Phibbles

RC - circe 1979


----------



## RocklandRVers

Any of those kids get sick?  I predict not.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

If you wonder about if the lake water is not safe for being in, it is my opinion that Disney just dont want you in the water for reasons other than its "unsafe".
 Bacteria of many kind can grow in waters during summer months, HOWEVER you can do ANY water sports on the lake at Disney any time of the year if you want to put out the $cash to go ski, tube, etc. They will teach you how to ski if you have never ski'd before. I'm sorry darl'n, but ya gotta be in the water to learn to ski ! And again I say, they will teach you ANY time of the year if you are willing to pay the $cash.
It's not like the bacteria magically leaves when your in the water because you paid Disney.
It saves Disney a lot of money to not have to deal with or be responsible for people swimming in the water all the time, there are 5 different resorts on the lake, it would cost Disney a lot to have life guards etc.,,it is so much eaiser to go with the fland claim possible bacteria,,unless you wanna pay $ cash for someone to watch you,,like ski, etc.


----------



## autigger

Incredible pictures.  Ironically, some reminded me of scenes from WALL-E.


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Amazing photos but very sad.


----------



## mollygirl13

TCD, thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## katiegel

Wow those pictures are amazing. I remember RC as a kid...not like that. It's amazing how quickly nature will overtake what we leave behind. 

I haven't been to RC since I was a kid either (late '80s)...but - man - this makes me miss it! haha and I hated it - my parents LOVED it!

Thank you!


----------



## shermpotter86

I am another who is both enthralled and appalled by the pictures.  Went to RC only once back in 1978.  Loved it.  We also got to rent and drivve the mini-speedboats out in the Lake.  It was awesome.  Haven't been to either of the big new waterparks.  Someday, I guess...


----------



## cathydwin

We enjoyed River Country way back when.  It was hard to get to and took time just from the parking lot so that discouraged many people.  Not as easy access as the other water parks.  
 For me personally, I don't care for lake water when murkey!  I love the ocean or a pool where I can see the bottom or almost.  Love the old pictures.


----------



## Lyndria

I always regret not going when I had the chance. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## OpsMatt

RocklandRVers said:


> I too have heard about bacteria closing RC and the reason for no swimming in Bay Lake.  I have to dispute this through mere logic however. The simple fact is that there is swimming allowed in Bay Lake. During Iron Man and similar competitions for example.  Also when you do Sammy's Parasailing you get wet with lake water.  If it was so dangerous would they risk people swimming in these events?



This is because they are swimming in deep water at the surface and are relatively safe. The protozoa live in the sediment at the bottom and when it gets unsettled (such as in shallow water by human feet) is when they become active. When people go underwater and don't plug their nose when the sediment has been unsettled, this allows a pathway for the protozoa to enter the body via the nose. Unfortunately, RC met about 3/4 of this criteria as the lake-water section had a natural sandy bottom.


----------



## mitros

You know what gets me more than anything? The plaque that recognized someone for some thing that they did, and it was just laying there in a heap of garbage....................


----------



## SandrA9810

Disney's good at saying, If you pay us cash and sign this waiver from your death... then you can do whatever you want. But at the same time, isn't there an age limit on the Sammy sports?? Little kids are more likely to be affected by the bacteria than an adult that's active enough to do those sports.

Who knows what will happen. Disney found a way around the tree house protected land thing... maybe that's the case with River County/Discovery Island.

I wish I could've done that, but I hang around a bunch of chickens that aren't that willing to break rules.


----------



## Lily & Giny's Mom

Hey OK I swear when I saw that live pic of yours that you were my big sister and the boy jumping in was my little brother. I only have video of the old river country. Maybe some pics I will have to look. Thanks for the picture. L&G's Dad.


----------



## TheDisneySmith

OH HOW SAD 

I have seen a few pictures of RC before.. But these show me just how bad it really is.

I made one trip there. May 1987 on my Disneymoon. Sadly NOT A PICTURE did I take. My 35mm had died on my first day at Disney.. which was also my first trip to Disneyworld. I guess I just thought I'd take pictures another time. By the time we went again... it was just too cold... then it closed before we ever got back with our kids. 

If I thought I could get away with walking around there( and not getting Gator bit
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




)I can't even imagine myself on ANY of the slides to look at it now.. but I was on most of them. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _Athena_

OpsMatt said:


> This is because they are swimming in deep water at the surface and are relatively safe. The protozoa live in the sediment at the bottom and when it gets unsettled (such as in shallow water by human feet) is when they become active. When people go underwater and don't plug their nose when the sediment has been unsettled, this allows a pathway for the protozoa to enter the body via the nose. Unfortunately, RC met about 3/4 of this criteria as the lake-water section had a natural sandy bottom.



Trust me 500 people running into and out of the lake in any given triathlon will stir up quite a bit of ick.  Trust me- you swallow quite a bit of water and that 2.5 mile swim can take quite a bit of time!  I wonder if any triathletes get sick?  Hmm...


----------



## fla4fun

_Athena_ said:


> Trust me 500 people running into and out of the lake in any given triathlon will stir up quite a bit of ick.  Trust me- you swallow quite a bit of water and that 2.5 mile swim can take quite a bit of time!  I wonder if any triathletes get sick?  Hmm...



Don't the triathlons take place in the winter?  The issue with the water only occurs when the water is warm - so in the winter there is pretty much no risk at all (other than hypothermia).   That's another reason why shallow water is primarily all that is affected - it has a warmer temperature than the deep water.


----------



## lhuggi1

Thank-you TCD, for someone who never got the chance to go to RC I appreciate seeing these pics!  I wish I could have made at least one trip !


----------



## Sir Francis Drake

Seems someone has beaten you guys to the punch in regards to Discovery Island.



The link is work safe, but some of the other pages on the site do contain artistic nudity if that sort of thing offends anyone:

shaneperez.blogspot.com/2009/12/discovery-island.html

You'll have to cut and paste as my post count is not high enough to link this...


----------



## ynottony99

Sir Francis Drake said:


> Seems someone has beaten you guys to the punch in regards to Discovery Island.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is work safe, but some of the other pages on the site do contain artistic nudity if that sort of thing offends anyone:
> 
> shaneperez.blogspot.com/2009/12/discovery-island.html
> 
> You'll have to cut and paste as my post count is not high enough to link this...



*Thanks for the link.  That guy is quite the explorer!!  Such a covert night mission makes taking lots of photos difficult.  It would be quite risky to make that trip in the daylight, but I would sure love to see lots more pictures!!*


----------



## _Athena_

fla4fun said:


> Don't the triathlons take place in the winter?  The issue with the water only occurs when the water is warm - so in the winter there is pretty much no risk at all (other than hypothermia).   That's another reason why shallow water is primarily all that is affected - it has a warmer temperature than the deep water.



May and September- I would label those months as 'spring' and 'fall'?  The race starts and finishes on the beach @ Ft. Wilderness.  BUT they do NOT allow anyone to have any 'practice swims' prior to race day.  I would expect that is because all of the boat traffic and the need to lifeguard the area.  

And hypothermia is not an issue- the lake is over 78 degrees, under 75 degrees water is 'wetsuit legal' in most USAT races.


----------



## SandrA9810

Some race days have been cold, others warmer. But they have the option of the wet suit. And if you're not from florida, they're probably used to the colder lake temps. I remember swimming in a river in NJ, in the middle of summer and the lake temp was like 70 degrees.


----------



## disneyholic family

i already posted this on another disboard, but i thought you all would appreciate it as well...

this picture is of DS during one of our many visits to River Country, which continued to be our favorite of the Disney waterparks right up to its closing....

we all miss the ole swimming hole.....so much fun!

by the way, DS is now married, so it gives you an idea of how long ago this was..


----------



## bellebookworm9

Wow. Like others have said, this is simultaneously really interesting and spooky. I've never been to River Country; I would have loved to see it back in the day. I used to have a Disney Sing-Along that was called "Campout at Walt Disney World" and River Country and Discovery Island were both featured in it. I may have to go to the library and find that video to compare the now and then....


----------



## dizzi

disneyholic family said:


> i already posted this on another disboard, but i thought you all would appreciate it as well...
> 
> this picture is of DS during one of our many visits to River Country, which continued to be our favorite of the Disney waterparks right up to its closing....
> 
> we all miss the ole swimming hole.....so much fun!
> 
> by the way, DS is now married, so it gives you an idea of how long ago this was..



Thats a great picture....
And makes the place look like it was a lot of fun.

Older photos are interesting to look at and see the changes....
In your photo seems all the boys swim trunks are loose fit and one solid color..would not be the same today....I just find those little things interesting

Would have to look back but i bet there are almost all one piece bathing suits as well.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

wow, these are amazing! congrats on the covert exploring!   I was freaked out enough when my friend and I snuck into the Pop Classic years construction site a few years back!


----------



## BradyBz12

Thanks for sharing the GREAT pic, disneyholic family!

You know, I think what I'm coming to love best about this thread is that it's sparked people to share their past experiences and photos from RC.  I never made it there as a kid, but always wanted to and love seeing what it was like in the day.


----------



## poohj80

I never had the chance to visit River Country but DH has found childhood memories. Can anyone explain to me exactly where it was located?  DH said he remembers it being on an island in Bay Lake but after seeing these pix, I don't know any of the islands are big enough. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BradyBz12

It was actually located within the Fort Wilderness resort (not on an island).  If you're looking at FW from the water, you'll see some walkways/docks off to the right covered in moss - that's the area.  Or if you're at FW, follow the walkway to the right of Crockett's Tavern. If you keep walking past where the beach ends, you'll come to what used to be the entrance of RC.


----------



## chartle

poohj80 said:


> I never had the chance to visit River Country but DH has found childhood memories. Can anyone explain to me exactly where it was located?  DH said he remembers it being on an island in Bay Lake but after seeing these pix, I don't know any of the islands are big enough.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Here is a map.  It just to the left of the Hoop De Doo Revue label

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=river...0313,-81.56589&spn=0.012532,0.022724&t=h&z=16

Your husband may be thinking about Discovery Island (also on this map) which is another closed attraction.


----------



## wdwnut4life

great pics 1 pic pls seeing the post twice is kinda weird 2 me why do we need the same pic twice?


----------



## poohj80

chartle said:


> Here is a map.  It just to the left of the Hoop De Doo Revue label
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=river...0313,-81.56589&spn=0.012532,0.022724&t=h&z=16
> 
> Your husband may be thinking about Discovery Island (also on this map) which is another closed attraction.



I think you are correct!  Thanks so much for the map!


----------



## dizzi

wdwnut4life said:


> great pics 1 pic pls seeing the post twice is kinda weird 2 me why do we need the same pic twice?



I dunno i guess the same reason you posted this for no good reason.


----------



## dizzi

dizzi said:


> I dunno i guess the same reason you posted this for no good reason.



I rather like it when someoneis talking about a previous post or picture that they add it to there quote so i dont have to go back and find it.


----------



## dizzi

dizzi said:


> I rather like it when someoneis talking about a previous post or picture that they add it to there quote so i dont have to go back and find it.



I dont know what the "RULE" is maybe some smart camper will know!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There are no rules to including a picture in a quote......some people just feel like they HAVE to post something but have nothing interesting to say...so they complain about ANYTHING!!


----------



## carpetride

So this has me asking myself....What all is closed/not finished on an extended basis at the world and still exist?

River Country
Discovery Island
Pop Century phase II
???


----------



## ipodluvr287

Its sad to see it look like that. You'd think they'd at least get rid of the old slides, rocks, etc because if they ever want to make it into anything one day, its gonna cost quite an amount of $ to clean that up. Anyway, I wished I'd gotten a chance to go to River Country in 2000 when I went, but my parents said no.


----------



## disneyholic family

dizzi said:


> Thats a great picture....
> And makes the place look like it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Older photos are interesting to look at and see the changes....
> In your photo seems all the boys swim trunks are loose fit and one solid color..would not be the same today....I just find those little things interesting
> 
> Would have to look back but i bet there are almost all one piece bathing suits as well.



DS is up on the platform waiting her turn....she's in the one-piece pink swimsuit and wearing goggles...




BradyBz12 said:


> Thanks for sharing the GREAT pic, disneyholic family!
> 
> You know, I think what I'm coming to love best about this thread is that it's sparked people to share their past experiences and photos from RC.  I never made it there as a kid, but always wanted to and love seeing what it was like in the day.



that picture was taken in 1995....that was the year DD, DS and I went to WDW on our own....DH couldn't get away from work that year...
we were at WDW for 3 weeks and went to RC several times....we also went to BB and TL lots of times, but RC was much less crowded by then (since everyone preferred the newer waterparks).....

i'm really surprised i took this picture....i ususally don't take a camera with me to the waterparks, since i'm always in the water too....maybe i specifically took it that time to try to get some special shots like this one...

we went to RC every summer - usually several times each vist - right up to 2 months before they closed it forever, though we had no idea at the time that it was being closed forever.....we were shocked and saddened when we realized....


----------



## LarryJ

carpetride said:


> So this has me asking myself....What all is closed/not finished on an extended basis at the world and still exist?
> 
> River Country
> Discovery Island
> Pop Century phase II
> ???



Closed but structure still there:

The Odyssey Restaurant at EPCOT

The Wonders of Life Pavilion

Petting farm at FW

Swamp trail at FW

Railroad in FW (a few traces remain)

Ariel's restaurant at Caribbeach Beach Resort 

The Kitchen Kabaret replaced by Food Rocks and close to make room for Soarin' 

Horizions Pavilion replaced by Mission Space

Name changed, but still operating:

Dixie Landings AKA Port Orleans still operating

Disney Inn AKA SOG still operating

Disney Institute AKA Saratoga Springs still operating

The Good Turn restaurant AKA the Garden Grill

Symbiosis AKA the Circle of Life

Makin' Memories/Magic Journeys morphed into Captain EO that then morped into "Honey I Shrunk the Audience"

The Universe of Energy has morphed into Ellen's Energy Adventure

CommuniCore morped into Innovations

Hydrolators, The Seas film, and Seacab morphed into The Seas with Nemo and Friends.

World of Motion morphed into Test Track

There are many more like Millenium village and some of the prior Illuminations shows and Main Street Electrical Light parade that I first saw back in the 70's when it debuted at DL, but the all the above I remember except for the RR at FW.

Larry


----------



## TheDisneySmith

LarryJ said:


> Closed but structure still there:
> .
> .......
> World of Motion morphed into Test Track
> 
> There are many more like Millenium village and some of the prior Illuminations shows and Main Street Electrical Light parade that I first saw back in the 70's when it debuted at DL, but the all the above I remember except for the RR at FW.
> 
> Larry



That's an Impressive List..and a sad list but I guess to have progress we must have change
But on a funny side... If that's your Car plate as your avatar.. I now know who had it.. I was trying to get that same plate


----------



## clkelley

LarryJ said:


> Closed but structure still there:
> 
> 
> Ariel's restaurant at Caribbeach Beach Resort
> 
> 
> 
> Larry



Actually, Ariel's was at Beach Club 

and you missed

Bonfamille's at Port Orleans, French Quarter

Toad morphed into Winnie the Pooh

Mickey's Revue morphed into Lion King that morphed into Philharmagic

Jungle Book show morphed into Tarzan which morphed into Nemo

Mission to the Moon/Mars morphed into Alien Encounter which morphed into Stitch

Several Circle Vision stuff is now Monster's Inc

What else??


----------



## LarryJ

TheDisneySmith said:


> That's an Impressive List..and a sad list but I guess to have progress we must have change
> But on a funny side... If that's your Car plate as your avatar.. I now know who had it.. I was trying to get that same plate



Yes, that is actually on my Van currently and I've had it since 1986 and was on our Volvo station wagon until I sold it in 2002 and transferred it to our Van.

Larry


----------



## LarryJ

clkelley said:


> Actually, Ariel's was at Beach Club
> 
> *Yep, messed up and the sign for Ariel's was still there when we ate at Beaches and Cream last week.*
> 
> and you missed
> 
> Bonfamille's at Port Orleans, French Quarter
> 
> *Never ate there, but remember the name.*
> 
> Toad morphed into Winnie the Pooh
> 
> *Yep remember that, but didn't go thru all the MK stuff*
> 
> Mickey's Revue morphed into Lion King that morphed into Philharmagic
> 
> *Yep remember those too and while Philharmagic is good the Lion King was good too*
> 
> Jungle Book show morphed into Tarzan which morphed into Nemo
> 
> Mission to the Moon/Mars morphed into Alien Encounter which morphed into Stitch
> 
> *Yep remember all those and Alien Encounter was the best IMHO*
> 
> Several Circle Vision stuff is now Monster's Inc
> 
> *Yes, and this is one where the current one is a little better than the previous version*
> What else??



How could we have forgotten "Submarine Voyage" 

Or the boat ride in AK that I thought was great.  The docks are still there and some are now used for character greetings.

I even thought the water/parasailing show at EPCOT that they did for several years was good.

Also, the keelboats/canoes ... I might have DL and WDW mixed up on what is where and what is still open.  Our last time at DL was back in 2004 and was only for like 4 days in the parks and was where we first did Soarin'.

When you can name and remember all these "lost" morphed things at WDW means you've been there too many times and for too long if that's possible

Larry


----------



## DaveInTN

Another lost attraction with traces still remaining.....the Swan boats at MK.  The dock is still there near the castle.  Those were so cool.


----------



## LarryJ

DaveInTN said:


> Another lost attraction with traces still remaining.....the Swan boats at MK.  The dock is still there near the castle.  Those were so cool.



Now that is one I never new existed and we all missed the Skyway between Tomorrowland and Fantsyland.

Larry


----------



## TheDisneySmith

LarryJ said:


> Now that is one I never new existed and we all missed the Skyway between Tomorrowland and Fantsyland.
> 
> Larry



OH Snap We sure did.. 

What about... "Mr Toads Wild Ride" what is  that is now.. ??  Is that Pooh Or Snow White ??

That Leaving was a shame. I need to get back to DL to ride it again.


----------



## nashville_minnie

oooh, those abandoned RC pics are so eerie!!  i had been there countless times during my College Program summers, i have the best memories of it.

one time when i was there, Goofy came out near the main pool area dressed in a bathing suit (i think this was on or near the 4th of July in the late 90s), and i kid you not, he went up the stairs to the slides, waved to everyone from up there, and then went down the slide & into the pool, where he then hung out for a bit & played with a beach ball with the guests for a bit.  i know i have pics somewhere in my storage unit - someday i will get them out & share them!

it's those old, classic, character interactions that were part of the charm of RC - so very sad it is gone.

thanks for taking those pics and sharing them here, and for helping us all to stir up such wonderful memories!!


----------



## AnnaS

I remember Goofy coming out to interact also in the late 90s.  I should try to find those pictures too.


----------



## DaveInTN

LarryJ said:


> Now that is one I never new existed and we all missed the Skyway between Tomorrowland and Fantsyland.
> 
> Larry


Here is an interesting write-up on the Swan Boats....
Plaza Swan Boats


----------



## LarryJ

I just looked an in fact we ate at Bonfamille's back in 1991.  Too many restaurants, too many years and old age is taking it's toll.  Three days ago I could officially apply for SS so I need to get that started.

OT, but I often wear one of my Navy Retired hats and usually have several people "thank me for my service" and I say "my pleasure", "you are very welcome", or a simple "thank you", but always wanted to add "and thank you for paying for this Disney Vacation", but never had the nerve. 

Larry


----------



## mitros

LarryJ said:


> I just looked an in fact we ate at Bonfamille's back in 1991.  Too many restaurants, too many years and old age is taking it's toll.  Three days ago I could officially apply for SS so I need to get that started.
> 
> OT, but I often wear one of my Navy Retired hats and usually have several people "thank me for my service" and I say "my pleasure", "you are very welcome", or a simple "thank you", but always wanted to add "and thank you for paying for this Disney Vacation", but never had the nerve.
> 
> Larry



Oh wow, you bought back some fond memory's when you mentioned Bonfamille"s. We ate there on our very first trip to WDW in 1989, and it wasn't very long before they closed the place....sad,,


----------



## carpetride

Wow I remember being on the boats in the very early eighties, might have been 79 but hadn't really missed them on my adult visits of recent years.


----------



## Figment's Girl

Don't forget If I had Wings that morphed into Dreamflight and then Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## LarryJ

I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.

Larry


----------



## disneyholic family

lot of morphing and abandoning going on..

great list so far...

a few more:

-- *The enchanted tiki room *morphed into the "new management" version (the original, thankfully, is still at DL)

-- *Journey into Imagination *- both morphing and abandoning there...
*the Journey into Imagination ride *itself morphed at least 3 times - from the original with the old bearded guy and the boat and figment, to whatever that was in the middle without figment, to the version now that does have figment which is an improvement on the 2nd one, but not as good as the first..

-- also in the Journey into Imagination  - *the imageworks *- they abandoned the great upstairs area - so much fun up there, especially the blue screen area ....my kids adored that...

-- *Ice Station Cool *morphed into Club Cool

there were some others i thought of, but they just slipped my mind again....
i'll be back  

just thought of another one that i don't think has been mentioned yet:

-- in Mexico - the *El Rio del Tiempo * ride morphed into that thing with the 3 caballeros....

i'm sure there's more.....this is fun...

by the way, already mentioned - the wonders of life - we really should name the attractions inside, which were great.....especially Cranium Command - a very nice example of disney imagineering at it's best...entertaining and educational...

another one that i don't think has been mentioned yet:

-- *Spaceship Earth *- the ride and the exit hands-on area have morphed

another one..

-- *the WedWay People Mover *- the original narrated by Jack Wagner morphed into the version with the "Commuter Computer" narration (i loved that version of it), which morphed into the Tomorrowland Transit Authority  with a new narration, which just changed again 2 months ago..
i rode the commuter computer version at least a thousand times with my kids - we were there when my son was 6 weeks old (in 1987), 6 months old, a year old etc etc...i rode on that thing over and over and over and over - the commuter computer version, while DH took DD on other rides.... TTA is still one of our favorite rides...


----------



## disney4dan

LarryJ said:


> I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.
> 
> Larry



The barber shop was there just a couple of weeks ago, the oldest son of our close friends had his hair cut there just recently and they showed us the photos of the red hair gel hidden Mickey that they put on the back of his head.

Great addition to this thread, lots of re-imagineering going on at the World.


----------



## chartle

LarryJ said:


> I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.
> 
> Larry



Not gone just moved to the front of the park near the firehouse.


----------



## Lyndria

LarryJ said:


> I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.
> 
> Larry



They have converted that alcove to make more room for selling stuff. I liked it before when there were flowers and a pretty little area there. Much better than a room full of souveniers for sale.


----------



## DaveInTN

Yep, I believe back then the barber shop was tucked away into that alcove referred to as West Center Street.  It mirrored the alcove across Main Street, so as to make up an "intersection" of the two streets along Main Street.  It is too bad that they eliminated the western side of it to add more shops.  The old movie theater was converted into shops...aren't there enough shops?


----------



## disneyholic family

and how could i forget one of my favorites:  
--The Diamond Horseshoe Review

and of course:
all the Pleasure Island clubs - my favorites being the adventurers club and the comedy club


----------



## RocklandRVers

Sir Francis Drake said:


> Seems someone has beaten you guys to the punch in regards to Discovery Island.
> 
> 
> 
> The link is work safe, but some of the other pages on the site do contain artistic nudity if that sort of thing offends anyone:
> 
> shaneperez.blogspot.com/2009/12/discovery-island.html
> 
> You'll have to cut and paste as my post count is not high enough to link this...



Finally got a chance to check out this link!  Pretty dramatic way to got onto D.I. 

I wonder if Shane Perez is a contractor for TCD?    Maybe he hired this guy to do some scouting in anticipation of his own invasion.  

Hey can you see TCD dressed up like General McArthur landing on the island corn cobb pipe and all?


----------



## ynottony99

RocklandRVers said:


> Finally got a chance to check out this link!  Pretty dramatic way to got onto D.I.
> 
> I wonder if Shane Perez is a contractor for TCD?    Maybe he hired this guy to do some scouting in anticipation of his own invasion.
> 
> Hey can you see TCD dressed up like General McArthur landing on the island corn cobb pipe and all?


----------



## schmitty

Its really not that hard to sneak into River Country. Most people just dont have the balls to do it lol.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

schmitty said:


> Its really not that hard to sneak into River Country. Most people just dont have the balls to do it lol.



Yeah,,thats where I usually camp when I go to the Fort,,people just don't know it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have a very vague memory of a penny arcade on Main Street from the early 80s....am I halucinating?


----------



## Lyndria

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have a very vague memory of a penny arcade on Main Street from the early 80s....am I halucinating?



I seem to remember that as well.....


----------



## pezheadval

Amazing pictures!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## FlaFortCampster

schmitty said:


> Its really not that hard to sneak into River Country. Most people just dont have the balls to do it lol.



You're exactly right.  There are several ways to get into RC, but there are few who have the nerve and a the touch of slyness to do so.  TCD does which why he is the King of investigative Fort Reports. 
  Now when I'm walking around the Fort taking pictures and checking things out, I can step one foot into a "closed" loop and 20 workers will be there in less than 5 seconds telling me to remove myself immediately.  
  I've tried to get to the old RC swamp walk cause the fishing would be excellent, but have been chased on both occasions.  Just don't have what it takes.......  So, just have to leave to the pro, TCD, (Total, Complete Detective).


----------



## Born 2 Fish

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have a very vague memory of a penny arcade on Main Street from the early 80s....am I halucinating?



Thats a fact. We LOVED that penny arcade , even my son enjoy'd it. it hasnt been gone too long. They opened it into Mickeys sportsman goods (or something like that), clothes and stuff, (a store anyways) 
I reck'n Disney saw more $$ in merchandise than in pennies.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Tri-circle-D said:


> An old towel return box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



The blue plastic bottle sure isn't 10 plus years old.  Think there have been other visitors to RC other than TCD.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Dun told'ja, I camp there alltha time.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Born 2 Fish said:


> Dun told'ja, I camp there alltha time.






So what's the bucket for???


----------



## MadFF

Very cool thread!

I have never been to River Country, but remember hearing something about it.  

I do have a very vague memory of what I think was Discovery Island sometime in the late '70s... seem to remember a lot of birds, and possibly a large aviary / bird cage that you actually walked through?  

When we were planning our trip to Fort Wilderness in October 2008 (My lord, already over a year ago?!?), it took me awhile to realize that the "cool island jungle bird place" - as I described it to my family - is actually closed.  

Keep the memories and pictures coming!!


----------



## SandrA9810

There's very few, if anything, original to it's debute. Even Snow White got changed. The Country Bears is about the only thing that hasn't seen a change, but they did add the christmas show and summer vacation hoe-down, which both are gone, so it's back to the original.

The Oddysse building at Epcot is still in use. They use the kitchens to make the pizzas sold in the cart outside of test track. And the Grand Gathering dinners are held there. As well they usually house special events from the Food and Wine festival and Flower and Garden festival. 

Even ToonTown used to have the stage show in the big tent before it got converted over to Character Meet and Greets. You can tell because of the way the floor dips and curves, only certain areas were filled in as needed for leveling.

The Tomorrowland end of the Sky Way ride has been recently torn down. Aparently they used to house the gandalas in it, but who knows what they did with it.

They took out the Galaxy Palace Theater to make more parking spaces and expand the Outdoor Foods storage building. Put in that stupid little stage for the Stitch show which got canceled after like a month... no pre thoughts into doing that one...


----------



## jwilke55

with disney closing river country water park for good,i would like to see them take down the park and give it back to nature.


----------



## luvndisney358

How sad about RC!! We had such happy memories there from the past. It's so sad to see it this way..... Thanks for taking all those pictures to share though.


----------



## Cockburn Family

Thanks for the great pics TCD...If old Walt was around I think he would have kept the place up...Im sure the Fort would have been his favorite place!!

But hey they did freshen up the Meadows Pool...lol


----------



## Pluto's Gang

WOW!  When I was a kid, my family stayed at the Fort every year and River Country was my favorite thing to do there.  Very, very sad to see it in that condition.  I hope they do something with it in the future.  Thanks for the pix and memories


----------



## LovesTimone

Looks like when they return to Jurassic park 

This was my very first water park. I was in middle school or Jr High as some call it. Our church youth group went every summer once at the beginning and again right before school started. We loved it. 
My best friend in high school parents are avid campers so we would go a few times a year. Wow this bring back lots of memories for me. I'm so sad to see a childhood memory stand in ruin. Hopefully Disney will either recycle it or let mother nature take it back over.

I not sure if I remember correctly, right before they closed RC. This is the last time that I remember going. I think that they let the campers use this as their "swiming hole" at no charge. I remember going with my friends family, and and we all went and I don't remember paying to get in. She has a big family 5 brothers and sisters and each got to bring a friend for the weekend. I know that they would not have been able to pay for all of us to go. It was a really fun weekend and bring back lots of memories for me. Thank you!!

You are so brave, How about some pic's of the Golden years across from POP.


----------



## mitros

jwilke55 said:


> with disney closing river country water park for good,i would like to see them take down the park and give it back to nature.



They tried........nature doesn't want it.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

FlaFortCampster said:


> So what's the bucket for???



Fish,,,


----------



## Dsnyvryyear

Thanks for the really detailed  pictures. It is both great to be reminded of all the fun I had there and sad to see it getting older like the reflection in my mirror. I was there the opening year (And many more times) and it was unbelievable at the time. I think this was the first park with Multiple waterslides and one was the tallest I am sure.
I would love to get one of those signs for my pool area at home. How the heck did you get those pictures?


----------



## Fasspass

Wow that was wild. What are they going to do with this real estate?


----------



## epcotster

Here are some side-by-side comparison photos of River Country "Then and Now".  Nice to see what the stuff looked like when it was in action compared to what it looks like today.  This is Part 1 of 2 and may have been posted on this thread.  I'm pretty sure Part 2 has not been posted.

(Part 1)  http://www.imagineeringdisney.com/blog/2009/12/19/abandoned-disney-river-country-part-1.html

(Part 2)  http://www.imagineeringdisney.com/blog/2010/1/3/abandoned-disney-river-country-part-2.html


----------



## nealboy

HOLY MOSES!!!  I'm not even sure how I got to this page .. oh yea - I was looking at the extinct attratctions page on Flickr.  ANYWAY!!

Dude - I have been saying since the 90's how fascinating it would be to "re-discover" DisneyWorld in hundreds of years.  You know - once we are all gone and the earth re-claims Orlando.  Can you imagine being an archaeologist ... stumbling upon the ruins of this ... kingdom ... where a Mouse ruled. 

And as sad as it is to see a Disney park overgrown ... its SO friggin fascinating.  Thank you SO much for this!  I take it from some of the responses (don't have time to read them ALL) that you have gotten some other amazing pics on here .. I'll have to do some hunting!  Thanks again!

Best!
     Neal


----------



## mom23Jz

I remember this park frm my first trip to DW. My highschool senior trip. Going back years later I still had memories of it, but didn't remember where it was, it is all coming back now. Does anyone know why it was closed?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

WELCOME to the boards Mom ! Your first post, 
There are lots of reasons that have been said over the years as to why,, the most popular is "bacteria/parasite" or something like that in the lake water in summer months.
If you read back in this thread you'll get lots of answers.
My belief is , they closed it down cause they opened Typhoon Lagoon.


----------



## shel112676

Great pics! Thank you for sharing them!!

Just out of curiosity...did you run into any critters while inside RC?? I'd imagine gators and snakes would take a liking to that environment??


----------



## Disney owl

How sad.
RC was open when we 1st visited WDW but we went to the other water parks.  Our friends who we were on holiday with, went. & we still have the refillable cup they brought back.


----------



## MagicalKingdom

Why they did not renovate this huge vacant lot?...They abandoned it for how many years?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Disney owl said:


> How sad.
> RC was open when we 1st visited WDW but we went to the other water parks.  Our friends who we were on holiday with, went. & we still have the refillable cup they brought back.



Was the refillable cup full or empty when they brought it back to you?


----------



## shirley 38

Why don't they do something constructive with this great piece of land.

Couldn't they expand it for camping.  Open the swinning pool, which was fantastic.
Nature walks.  Drain the water from the lake part.  Let the beach as is.  This is a crying shame the way they just ignored it.


----------



## MadFF

Probably just a case of having so many other projects they are working on.  I would think there are at least a few ideas on the shelf about what to do with the property.  My first thought would also be to expand Fort Wilderness, adding more campsites.


----------



## truck1

I think that a lot depends on who is in charge at what point, along with all of the enviromental issues that go with it.
For example, the old train system at FW when it was installed, was never installed properly to begin with.Disney didnt want to spend the money to do it right the first time.Also, when the trains were designed, they werent designed with enough water or fuel to be effective, for the day like the trains at the MK.The final straw was that Disney hired operators for the train, they were hired as operations personell, as opposed to train operators like the park trains. The end result, was a train system doomed from the start, with frequent derailings, and from what I understand regularly running out of fuel water or both.At that point, Disneys biggest fan of railroads was dead,(Walt himself, and Roy was out of the pic) and there was no interest to do it right.So they took the trains out of service, let them rot for multiple years under the Florida sun, before private collectors got their hands on them to save them. All 4 engines are now private hands out on the west coast, along with maybe 4 of the 16 cars.


Same thing is happening with River Country. 
For what ever the reason, RC was closed, and at first their may have been interest in fixing what ever the underlying issue was to begin with, but now that management has been changed prob several times, and with changing enviromental laws, add to that a sagging economy from both 911 and a recession, no one wants to spend money to do anything with it, and its more value in the short term as a tax write off, so its being left to rot.Kinda the same thing with the unbuilt section of Pop Century.


----------



## J3nn78

So sad- I have such great memories of RC.


----------



## RocklandRVers

truck1 said:


> ...For what ever the reason, RC was closed, and at first their may have been interest in fixing what ever the underlying issue was to begin with, but now that management has been changed prob several times, and with changing enviromental laws, add to that a sagging economy from both 911 and a recession, no one wants to spend money to do anything with it, and its more value in the short term as a tax write off, so its being left to rot.Kinda the same thing with the unbuilt section of Pop Century.



What did change in the management was to just someone concerned with the stock price short term from Walt and his gang who were visionaries and knew guests wanted.  RC and PC sitting there rotting away like some unsightly slum is not what resort guest expect of Disney.  It turns people off as evidenced by this very well viewed thread.  Disney needs to evolve. If RC needed to be closed then close it and do it the right way. Return it to vacant land it came from.  Better yet turn it from a water park and into a nature walk.  How cool to walk through the grottos and around the paths and ultimately back to Clementine Beach.


----------



## ols386

Tri-Circle.....sorry if I missed this, but was wondering how you were able to access the property and get all of these photos of what was River Country?


----------



## MadFF

ols386 said:


> Tri-Circle.....sorry if I missed this, but was wondering how you were able to access the property and get all of these photos of what was River Country?




Shhhhhh..... I think Tri-Circle's answer would be, in his best Sgt Schultz's voice, " I know nothink!  I know nothink!"


----------



## wdwfan16

MadFF said:


> Shhhhhh..... I think Tri-Circle's answer would be, in his best Sgt Schultz's voice, "* I know nothink!  I know nothink!"*


----------



## truck1

RocklandRVers said:


> What did change in the management was to just someone concerned with the stock price short term from Walt and his gang who were visionaries and knew guests wanted.  RC and PC sitting there rotting away like some unsightly slum is not what resort guest expect of Disney.  It turns people off as evidenced by this very well viewed thread.  Disney needs to evolve. If RC needed to be closed then close it and do it the right way. Return it to vacant land it came from.  Better yet turn it from a water park and into a nature walk.  How cool to walk through the grottos and around the paths and ultimately back to Clementine Beach.





I agree that the emphasis, especially in the last few years seems to be how much money can be made without spending more.I am and have been a Disney fan since I was born and  I am very saddened at the state of Disney at this point. I worked for Disney for several years, and have seen first hand the change in mentality at Disney. When I went thru traditions, it was a 2 day class. Now its 1. The 2 day class was full of Walts dream parks, why things were the way they were,and the emphasis was on both safety and total guest experience giving them more than what they expect.

Today,its a 1 day class, basically saying welcome to the company, and heres your new area.Next.

To me, theres been a steady decline in the emphasis on guest experience, and more towards how many people can we get to the parks.Alot of equipment is showing its age and a lot of it has to do with the fact that Disney is now hiring off site companies to do a lot of the work.15 years ago,Almost everything was done on Disney property,from fixing crashed ride vehicles, to new builds of ride vehicles, heavy maintance of all of the rides, bldgs, shows, and equipment.90% of the people that worked in those areas, put their blood sweat and tears into their jobs,and more importantly pride,to make things as seemless, and as close to Walts ideas as possible.
Today, a large part of the maintance is done off property, by outside vendors.You can see the result walking thru the parks. Look at the hitching posts on Main Street at the MK. Years ago, if they were damaged, they would have been pulled from the park, either sandbalsted to bare material, or had the scratch filled and then repainted. Either way they would have looked like new.Last time I was up there, you can see where someone painted over the large chips, and the paint isnt seemless as it should be.

The other main issue is the and I am sad to say it, the quality of the workforce being hired.The last time I took Disney Transportation to go park hopping with my son,the one bus we were on the diriver never said a word the entire trip.He didnt even acknowledge the fact that people were getting on the bus.Never even said where the bus was going or where we stopped.I knew from experience, but someone else who has never been to Disney before, what does this tell them?Granted everyone has a bad day,and it could of been his, but its like that in the parks also.Theres very few cast members now that will come over if you stop and take out a map and look confused on how to get somewhere.Its never been this bad.

Just before I left, there was several rumors floating basically saying the same thing that Disney (and the other parks and hotels as well)has pretty much scrapped the bottom of the barrel as far as a workforce,in central Florida.Supposedly it was one of the reasons that either Port Orleans or Dixie Landings (It was still Dixie at the time) had closed for several months, and the  work force was split up between a new resort that had just opened, and the other half of Port/Dixie.It was supposedly another reason that the 1st phase of Pop was finished and sat unused for several months.

As far as what to do with what remains of RC, with the amount of times that TL and BB close especially during the summer,due to capacity, RC should be brought up to standard, and reopened. It wouldnt have been that hard after the first summer or 2 to comepltely enclose the lake and make it a pool with a filtration system.

Dont get me wrong. Im all for Disney making money so that money can be spent on the parks, so that guests will return happy, and leave with the best experience.But, when Disney announces that 1000 jobs are being eliminated, and that if certain managers dont take a buy out, theyll prob be on the job reduction list, due to budget concerns,then turns around and says that the CEO is being awarded 100 million dollar bonus, along with stocks and his normal salary, that speaks volumes of the philosophy and the thought process in Burbank.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Walt would fly thru that company like a white tornado cleaning house ! No doubt Walt wanted to make money, why else would a man be in business, he was however a remarkable man with great insight on how and why things should be done. And I'm pretty sure his vision didn't account for running his business into the ground.
So sad.



Hey! Come to think of it, thats kinda like the vision of this countrys fore fathers and todays congress !


----------



## DisCamper

Truck1 I worked for the company in the 80's we did 3 day at Disney U we had to know eveything about Disney and the company.


----------



## RocklandRVers

Born 2 Fish said:


> Walt would fly thru that company like a white tornado cleaning house ! No doubt Walt wanted to make money, why else would a man be in business, he was however a remarkable man with great insight on how and why things should be done. And I'm pretty sure his vision didn't account for running his business into the ground.
> So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Come to think of it, thats kinda like the vision of this countrys fore fathers and todays congress !




I totally agree.  I am a Disney fanatic and have read all I could about the history of Walt's company.  He must be flipping around in his grave to see how outwardly commercial his dream has become. Sure we all know it is a business and needs to make a profit, but when the profit motive becomes so obvious that it outways the magic then guests begin rethinking visiting.  What the management does not see among the financial figures is how much guest experience and repeat visits factor into their success.  They look at things short term and those decisions cut down on the future growth and profits.

Funny you mention government here.  The government whether Federal, State or local has no common sense vision either.  For example here in NY they are all in a panic because there is less toll money coming in because fewer drivers use the toll roads.  So they clammor that toll hikes are needed.  DUH!!  They are so stupid to see that it is the toll increases that make drivers go out of their way to avoid toll roads.  Obviously the higher the tolls get the fewer and fewer drivers use the roads and the spiral continues. Then the roads deteriorate leading further to an erosion in traffic.  A good lesson for Disney.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I reck'n it really does take a Rocket Scientist to figure out, "well, we finally over priced ourselves,,so lets LOWER prices (taxes,etc.) and that'll start them spending again"
But how in the heck can the smartest among these MORONS ,be it Disney or goverment, look at each other and say "wow, no one is spending, lets raise the prices" and honestly believe that will get people to spend !!!
THESE PEOPLE ARE FREAK'N NUTTS !!!


----------



## RocklandRVers

Born 2 Fish said:


> I reck'n it really does take a Rocket Scientist to figure out, "well, we finally over priced ourselves,,so lets LOWER prices (taxes,etc.) and that'll start them spending again"
> But how in the heck can the smartest among these MORONS ,be it Disney or goverment, look at each other and say "wow, no one is spending, lets raise the prices" and honestly believe that will get people to spend !!!
> THESE PEOPLE ARE FREAK'N NUTTS !!!



Can you imagine if they cut taxes by $800 billion and put that money directly into our hands?  Talk about stimulus! WHOOSH! People would be buying new houses and cars and Disney would be full of guests.  All they did was filter the money through middlemen who took a big chunk of it as their cut.  The middlemen are sometimes called the government workers in the bureaucracy.  People need to wake up that simple solutions are always the best. When anyone tries to tinker with something so complex as the economy with a little here and little there its just a waste and open to lots of mischief!


----------



## MadFF

Stop, stop, stop!  No political talk!  Last thing I want to do when I come here is read political commentary.  


(I know, I know... it is hard sometimes to keep on topic)


----------



## RocklandRVers

MadFF said:


> Stop, stop, stop!  No political talk!  Last thing I want to do when I come here is read political commentary.
> 
> 
> (I know, I know... it is hard sometimes to keep on topic)



Sorry was hoping cash for clunkers would expand to cash for new RVs. 

Anyway TCD sure got our attention with this thread and some great undercover photos.  Can't wait until his next adventure.


----------



## truck1

DisCamper said:


> Truck1 I worked for the company in the 80's we did 3 day at Disney U we had to know eveything about Disney and the company.



I didnt know they had a 3 day. I was there in the mid 90s. Started in the MK parking lot as a cr then moved to busses ft, as a cordinator,trainer and superbus driver/trainer.It was the same thing for us. We had to know everything, if not how to find out.
Anything has to be better then the present 1 day and out.


----------



## Ziggie

Tri-circle-D said:


> River Country was Walt Disney World’s first waterpark.  It opened in 1976, and closed for the final time in 2001.  Since 2001, the area has sat virtually *****turbed.  The slides and pools remain in place.



Absolutely faaabulous pics! I loved seeing how RC looks today. Almost looks as if one of our more determined hurricanes has struck.

Kudos on your great work and thanks so much for sharing it with us


----------



## Born 2 Fish

MadFF said:


> Stop, stop, stop!  No political talk!  Last thing I want to do when I come here is read political commentary.
> 
> 
> (I know, I know... it is hard sometimes to keep on topic)



Uhhh,,sorry,,but hey, I did throw Disney in there too !


----------



## JKMJ441724

My husband and I went to RC close to 15 years ago.  We don't have a single picture to prove it.

I would love to see more more pictures from the good ole' days if you guys have any (and if you don't care for the thread to be hi-jacked).  Or point me to another thread.  Getting very nostolgic.


----------



## flamtap

JKMJ441724 said:


> I would love to see more more pictures from the good ole' days if you guys have any



Now that I have 10 posts I can get these on here... 

Here are some we dug up from early 1982 (during the "TenCennial" celebration, I think.) 

I obscured some faces so family members don't come after me! 





















flamtap


----------



## BradyBz12

Great pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## disneylovin24

River Country I really wish it would be re-opened. Of all the times I've been to disney I remember it being open only once, and then they closed it I would have loved to have been able to visit it more then once


----------



## Ziggie

Thanks for sharing the pics! At the time, I remember RC as being something so different from my "big city" world.


----------



## SandrA9810

I've talked to a lot of people about the different kinds of CM's you'll come across. 

The ones that are there for a paycheck are the ones that'll do what they need to do.
The ones that make the magic are the ones that love the company for what Walt wanted it to be. They're the ones that take pride in everything they do, and go out of their way to make everything special.

When I attended traditions in 2006, it was one day... partial day cause half way through you meet up with some one from your department to go get costumes. Your second day is spent in the park that you'll be working at. I did DAKlamations and Once Upon a Time is now, neither one of them I felt I learned ANYTHING from. 

It's amazing how many cast members that work there, that can't even tell you the names of characters from classic movies, or even what movie they're from. I always get Foulfellow and Gideon mixed up. 

I grew up going to Disney at least once a summer. We stayed off site, and only visited the Magic Kingdom. If we ever visited RC or DI, I don't remember it. But I do remember having a character breakfast on the Impress Lilly.


----------



## asianway

flamtap said:


> Now that I have 10 posts I can get these on here...
> 
> Here are some we dug up from early 1982 (during the "TenCennial" celebration, I think.)
> 
> I obscured some faces so family members don't come after me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flamtap



The second and fourth pictures are not RC, they are from the original Polynesian feature pool(before the current volcano pool), you can see the longhouses in the background.  Nice memories!


----------



## Inkmahm

I visited River Country back on spring break in college- 1978 or 1979.  I remember a beach where there were volleyball nets, too.  I'm sure I have pictures but they are buried in a photoalbum somewhere in the dark depths of the closet.  

I think the bathrooms from RiverCountry are still in use.  We did the Segway tour there last year and the bathrooms still said something about River Country, from what I remember.


----------



## NedsTJ

Inkmahm said:


> I think the bathrooms from RiverCountry are still in use.  We did the Segway tour there last year and the bathrooms still said something about River Country, from what I remember.



We did Mickey's Backyard BBQ about 2 years ago, and they made use of the main entrance to RC, and one of the buildings at the with the bathrooms.  It was cool then to see the traces of an old favorite still there.  We peeked thru the fences and I noticed a lot of the debris all over...you would think Disney would do a much better job at "hiding" that from the guests, LOL.

My guess is that Disney has plans for the area, and therefore isn't going to do anything with it until those plans are finalized.  Why spend money tearing it down when there's no project yet to "charge" it against, LOL.


----------



## Mlissa88

Great pics!  Thanks to TCD for posting them and for exploring.  I've gone past that area so many times and wondered what it looked like now inside...thanks for the inside view!


----------



## momofrrr

I never had the opportunity to go to RC but it looks like it was great fun.  I find it very sad that Disney does not take the time to at least clean it up but I think that fixing it up would be a very successful proposition for them.  Maybe someday there will be something new there.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

Thanks for the pics . My DD 23 just asked about RC while we were there this past week . She has tons of pics we took there when she thought she was The Little Mermaid LOL


----------



## flamtap

asianway said:


> The second and fourth pictures are not RC, they are from the original Polynesian feature pool(before the current volcano pool), you can see the longhouses in the background.  Nice memories!



Ok, thanks for identifying! I was the 5-year-old in those photos so of course I don't remember!

-R


----------



## wdwnut4life

great 2 see old pics of rc wish i got 2 go there before it closed


----------



## SandrA9810

you made it into the newspaper TCD!!!!

"before-and-after photos of River Country surfaced online, promting extensive discussions on several fan forums."

didn't think is would get this popular now did ya??

thedailydisney.com 
orlandosentinel.com/tpr


----------



## ActionAndy

Great Work!! I can't say enough about how much I enjoyed these photos. I've always been curious about this area nowadays. I would love to go explore RC in person and see what it has become. I would LOVE to get my hands on some of the old signage and relics from this not-so-forgotten attraction


----------



## Ziggie

I wonder if Disney will do something about RC now? At least a clean-up maybe? I'd love to see the plaque given a place of honor


----------



## iman

Awsome pictures and Very Interesting!!! I love looking at these pictures of old and abandoned rides


----------



## cathie

We went to River Country in 2000, I think that was the year before it closed. We had a great time..loved the pool & slides. I remember the kids watching a parade with the characters! Just saw the recent pics.


----------



## itch1

For 30 years we looked forward to going to river country every year. I have so many fond memories of chasing girls during our Spring Break trips. 
  Tri please tell me you took a few souvies, that is depressing to see that kind of stuff just forgotten about.
  After about 20 years we met some guys from New York showed us a secret way to get in from then on it was our place for a week we would sneek in during the day and after dinner. 
  It brought tears to my eyes to see it in such a state. Just raze it and use it for new enjoyment don't let it sit there for those of us to wonder.

Tri thank you for giving me this gift I read you have not been around much lately I wish you well and hope to see more from your perspective.
ITCH


----------



## Tuffcookie

I consider myself lucky to have been at River Country before it closed!

I will always remember Goofy going down the water slide!

TC


----------



## kazlac4

We weren't lucky enough to get down to RC while it was open. It is so sad that Disney hasn't made an effort to do something with the land other than let it decay.


----------



## sidious

I wonder how you got there. I mean now it is completely cut off from the rest of the campground.Unless you jumped a fence or something. Sorry that this question was asked so repeatedly.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

You have to parachute in and be air lifted out.


----------



## agame2323

Amazing PICS!!


----------



## Canyon girl

I haven't read the entire thread, yet, so this may have already been addressed.  I understand the possible reasons for closing, but it seems like it would be too dangerous for people to go in and try to renovate.  It would probably work if they went in on large equipment and just bulldoze, but it seems like there would be too many critters (snakes, gators) to clear the slides individually by hand to save them.  Thank you so much for the pictures!  I can't wait for the Discovery Island edition!


----------



## Ziggie

Canyon girl said:


> I haven't read the entire thread, yet, so this may have already been addressed.  I understand the possible reasons for closing, but it seems like it would be too dangerous for people to go in and try to renovate.  It would probably work if they went in on large equipment and just bulldoze, but it seems like there would be too many critters (snakes, gators) to clear the slides individually by hand to save them.  Thank you so much for the pictures!  I can't wait for the Discovery Island edition!



Too dangerous? Too many critters? 

Have you ever seen the land before WDW was built? 

Also, this is what expert crews do for a living. Have you ever read about how they built the Chunnel?


----------



## herc1997

They can easily make over the pool area and change house. They already use the snack area and the eating area for Mickey's BBQ. All they would have to do is clean up the area that used to use the Bay Lake. Just dismantling the worn stuff would be a huge improvement.

Then at least all the guests using Fort Wilderness and the cabins could have a nice pool area besides what is now available. 

This whole area is such a slap in the face to the WDW guests. When everyone, well mostly everyone, going to Mickey's Backyard BBQ would peer through the green tarps lining the area. Heck, we had to walk through the ticket booth area to get in. Very strange and very odd that more attention has not been paid.

So very sad. Such great childhood memories.


----------



## Mitch8437

Great pictures....I look at them like once a year, and it never gets old..Well river country does .....but the pictures are incredible! How on earth did u get them?????? Please tell me!


----------



## Babsydoodle

Makes one wonder wny this property has been abandoned for soooo long.  The pictures of the disrepair are great, in the sense that all can see what has happened.  Too bad the pictures aren't of the way it should be!


----------



## Bill Brown

Ziggie said:


> ... I'd love to see the plaque given a place of honor


I agree with treating the plaque with some decency out of respect for all hard working CMs, past and present.

I thoroughly enjoyed visiting RC when it was open.  As many have already noted, RC in its current state of disrepair is kind of spooky and reminiscent of a scene from a post-apocalyptic sci-fi film.  Thanks for the excellent post, Tri-circle-D.


----------



## colaboy29

Thanks for posting the pics. I remember going to River Country several times a year with my Grandmother. She loved taking the grandkids there.


----------



## Ziggie

Bill Brown said:


> I agree with treating the plaque with some decency out of respect for all hard working CMs, past and present.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed visiting RC when it was open.  As many have already noted, RC in its current state of disrepair is kind of spooky and reminiscent of a scene from a post-apocalyptic sci-fi film.  Thanks for the excellent post, Tri-circle-D.



It is sad to see the plaque just lying there.. in the debris. Those cast members worked hard, put forth great spirit and tried their best to have their names displayed on the plaque. 

Disney should respect their collective efforts.


----------



## rick1235

Great pics.  Very nice and thorough job of taking the pics and documentation.


----------



## declansdad

jwilke55 said:


> with disney closing river country water park for good,i would like to see them take down the park and give it back to nature.




Looks like nature is doing a pretty good job on its own.


----------



## KimIce

I Love the Pictures!! I can remember going to RC back in the late 70's or early 80's. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## poshspice94

Recently after Googling whatever happened to River County, I came upon this thread. And although in 2005 Disney said it was permanently closed, rumors have been circling they will be finally doing something with this land. Does anyone know about this? I have to say, seeing the employees recognition chart just scrapped on the floor was very depressing.


----------



## tpettie

Well at least the Alligators have a fun water park now


----------



## tpettie

starbuc71 said:


> Maybe all this exposure will get Disney to finally consider leveling it and building something worthwhile since they will never reopen this great little park.



The DIS Unplugged reported that there was activity there bulldozers were reported to be seen.


----------



## irunnoft

I didn't quite make it through all 21 pages of this thread, but I thought I'd post this on the off chance nobody has.  Here's a link to a video of River Country from back in the day.  Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ofV8vsk0U&NR=1


----------



## Bill Brown

Thanks for posting the video of the good memories.  Something I didn't recall was that many of the water attractions relied on lake water.  So that's why RC was shut down, deadly amoebas that breed in warm still water and normally enter human victims via the nose, mouth or ears and devour the brain, really.  Sounds like one of those net-lore sci-fi fabrications, but a Dutch friend's 8-year-old son was infected and killed by an amoeba after playing in warm lake water in the Netherlands some years ago.  Once infected, there is no cure for victims of amoebas.


----------



## RocklandRVers

Bill Brown said:


> Thanks for posting the video of the good memories.  Something I didn't recall was that many of the water attractions relied on lake water.  So that's why RC was shut down, deadly amoebas that breed in warm still water and normally enter human victims via the nose, mouth or ears and devour the brain, really.  Sounds like one of those net-lore sci-fi fabrications, but a Dutch friend's 8-year-old son was infected and killed by an amoeba after playing in warm lake water in the Netherlands some years ago.  Once infected, there is no cure for victims of amoebas.



This has been the standard company line for many years. BUT my contention is if this is true then why are exceptions made for the Ironman and other similar events where participants swim in Bay Lake as part of the competition. I think Disney should come clean and admit they made a financial decision when Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach opened.  RC was smaller, harder to get to which caused attendance to lag and it had become more expensive to maintain due to its age.  Just my humble opinion which of course combined with $5.00 might get a cup of coffee.


----------



## DisCamper

What I have read over the year of living in Florida that the amoebas only affect kids it does not affect adults that how Disney can have the competitions in Bay Lake.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

DisCamper said:


> What I have read over the year of living in Florida that the amoebas only affect kids it does not affect adults that how Disney can have the competitions in Bay Lake.



I would be willing to bet that it also has something to do with the brackish water and the inability to see someone if they are struggling to swim. The likelyhood that you could find a drowning victim in the dark water is considerably less than pool water.


----------



## 916chipndale

i remember river country i was about 5 when they took it out i almost drowned here lol


----------



## chartle

DisCamper said:


> What I have read over the year of living in Florida that the amoebas only affect kids it does not affect adults that how Disney can have the competitions in Bay Lake.



Also all the "Swimming" competitions are in cooler months.  The amoeba I think lives in the mud and likes water over a certain temp.

So you don't have to worry about getting dunked into the middle of the lake while para sailing .  Just don't stir up the bottom near shore where the water is warmer.

Better yet _"Stay out of the dam lakes"_.


----------



## Ziggie

irunnoft said:


> I didn't quite make it through all 21 pages of this thread, but I thought I'd post this on the off chance nobody has.  Here's a link to a video of River Country from back in the day.  Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_ofV8vsk0U&NR=1



You really should take the time to read all the pages ~ it's fascinating!


----------



## BBQChick

so sad to see it in such a state. me and my husband went in 2008 with our son. We went to check out the old river country and it was wide open, I could have just walked right in...I didn't. I'm a boring 'follow the rules' type. I so wish I would have gone in.
As a side note I went to river country in 1998, when I was 17. I thought it was fun...until I rode the upstream plunge. As soon as i hit the water the top half of my bathing suit was nearly up around my neck! At least I gave the lifeguards something to talk about.


----------



## Bill Brown

BBQChick said:


> ...As soon as i hit the water the top half of my bathing suit was nearly up around my neck! At least I gave the lifeguards something to talk about.


----------



## mster425

aww, I found this thread because my mom kept talking about the water park we went to at Disney in 1988, and I kept thinking that TL wasn't open yet, so WTH was she talking about....

I remember the slides that only go halfway down the cliff!  I was so scared to ride them but they were awesome!  I'll see if I have pics at my parents to post.

Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## ldubberly

Let's think outside the box.  I'm sure Disney could think of a way to block off the lake water and use only filtered water.  The water would be clearer, cleaner, and free of the dreaded amoebas.  In fact, it would look more like a lagoon and they could theme it around Peter Pan's mermaids.


----------



## Disneylitch

You would think with all of the talented Disney Imagineers, they could have come up with something.  Many of us have had great ideas, but maybe it's because we have the degree in common sense and not some higher level of learning.  I guess we will have to bombard them with our ideas and see what happens.  I'll see what contact information for the higher ups I can find.


----------



## Ziggie

Disneylitch said:


> You would think with all of the talented Disney Imagineers, they could have come up with something.  Many of us have had great ideas, but maybe it's because we have the degree in common sense and not some higher level of learning.  I guess we will have to bombard them with our ideas and see what happens.  I'll see what contact information for the higher ups I can find.



I don't think it's fair to blame the Imagineers. We know all too well that the green light on projects comes from the "top". If the suits aren't interested in revamping RC, then it wouldn't matter how many great ideas the imagineers had.


----------



## Disneylitch

You do have a point.  I have had many castmembers tell me that the higherups listen to the guests before the castmembers.  Kind of sad isn't it.  It's the castmembers that talk to the guests and get their imput on the Disney experience.
Just like The Fort.  The higherups thought converting almost all the loops to premium sites was the thing do because of all the big rigs.  Did they ever walk around the loops and talke to the guests.  Considering the outcome, probably not.
Who knows, maybe something good with come out of River Country.  I certainly hope so.  It was alot of fun.


----------



## chartle

Disneylitch said:


> You would think with all of the talented Disney Imagineers, they could have come up with something.  Many of us have had great ideas, but maybe it's because we have the degree in common sense and not some higher level of learning.  I guess we will have to bombard them with our ideas and see what happens.  I'll see what contact information for the higher ups I can find.



I agree it has nothing to do with talent.  

Any upgrade/rebuild is going to cost a fair amount of money.  The CPA's will do a return on investment (ROI) analysis and determine if its worth it.

I'm not a CPA but I'm fairly certain its not worth it.  

When RC first opened it was right in the middle of everything and was a quick boat ride from any Disney hotel or a short tram ride in the the campground.

It was also very unique being a themed water park.

Well now there are two other much larger themed water parks on property and two others in the area.

RC is now at the edge of WDW and many people would find it hard to get to.  If you told then its near the Fort Wilderness Campground, most people would look at you funny and say "There's a campground on property?"

Its now just a hunk of land with no use.  If Disney was going to build anything new, there are much better lots to build on with better access.

Also the only way its going to be another water park is if they bulldoze it down and rebuild. No matter how nostalgic it is, its was a badly designed park.

Even the regular pool would be an insurance nightmare today. Its way too deep and there are rocks along the edge to dive off of.  WHAT WERE THEY THINKING? 

Also the body slides dumped you into over 6 feet of water.

Just like all those really cool casinos in Las Vegas that Dino and the Rat Pack hung out in, its time has come and gone you just have to live with it.


----------



## bigAWL

chartle said:


> Well now there are two other much larger themed water parks on property and two others in the area.


 
I think this is the key. As long as those two parks are raking in the money. There's no need to invest in another water park. Perhaps if attendance at those two parks were consistently at capacity.... But the water parks are pretty seasonal, so a high investment in something that really won't be popular year round....

Anyway. Because there are two water parks, I personally don't want another one. I'd much rather see Disney invest in something completely new and different. 

1970s: Magic Kingdom
1980s: EPCOT Center
1990s: MGM Studios
2000s: Animal Kingdom (actually 1998, but who's counting)
2010s: ???? 

It's about time for that 5th major theme park.


----------



## Ziggie

bigAWL said:


> I think this is the key. As long as those two parks are raking in the money. There's no need to invest in another water park. Perhaps if attendance at those two parks were consistently at capacity.... But the water parks are pretty seasonal, so a high investment in something that really won't be popular year round....
> 
> Anyway. Because there are two water parks, I personally don't want another one. I'd much rather see Disney invest in something completely new and different.
> 
> 1970s: Magic Kingdom
> 1980s: EPCOT Center
> 1990s: MGM Studios
> 2000s: Animal Kingdom (actually 1998, but who's counting)
> 2010s: ????
> 
> It's about time for that 5th major theme park.



Of course the water parks are seasonal. Regardless of how outsiders view Florida, we really don't swim down here in the winter months. Disney knows this and closes the water parks for refurb during this time. 

Another water park is not necessary. But they most certainly can do something else productive with the land.


----------



## chartle

Ziggie said:


> Of course the water parks are seasonal. Regardless of how outsiders view Florida, we really don't swim down here in the winter months. Disney knows this and closes the water parks for refurb during this time.
> 
> Another water park is not necessary. But they most certainly can do something else productive with the land.



They certainly can but it has to tie in with the campground.  One of the current rumors is that it will be turned into expensive water front campsites.  Maybe even DVC.  That would make sense.  Putting another destination type area (the new Pleasure Island??) doesn't sense becuase the area is so hard to get to.

More campsites have minimal investment and upkeep with greater returns.

You are treating this area like its hallowed ground and something has to go there. They have scores of other places to build stuff.*

Of course it didn't help that they basically just let River Country just rot in place.  If they torn it down right after they decided to close it for good we wouldn't be having this conversation.

*Re-read this sentence sorry I wasn't trying to be so harsh.


----------



## Bill Brown

chartle said:


> ...If they torn it down right after they decided to close it for good we wouldn't be having this conversation.


Sure seems like Disney's legal beagles would have urged that the site be razed to eliminate it from becoming an attractive nuisance.  I think there'd be one heck of a liability if a curious person (especially a child) were to get injured or killed while exploring RC.


----------



## Disneylitch

River Country was a totally different of water park.  I realize that there are the 2 other parks, but they don't compare.  You would have thought they would have done something with it, even if it was on a smaller scale.  The guests at the campgrounds would have used it and possibly cut down on the crowds at the other water parks.  I know my kids preferred going to River Country.  It was right there and they didn't have to get on a bus to get there.  I just wish they would do something.  It is very depressing that they are just letting it rot.


----------



## chartle

Bill Brown said:


> Sure seems like Disney's legal beagles would have urged that the site be razed to eliminate it from becoming an attractive nuisance.  I think there'd be one heck of a liability if a curious person (especially a child) were to get injured or killed while exploring RC.



There was another thread or was it part of this thread I don't know with pics of bulldozers tearing down some of the easily seen areas and putting up new fencing to block the view.

It may have been the result of another thread on this board with extensive pics from inside.


----------



## Ziggie

chartle said:


> They certainly can but it has to tie in with the campground.  One of the current rumors is that it will be turned into expensive water front campsites.  Maybe even DVC.  That would make sense.  Putting another destination type area (the new Pleasure Island??) doesn't sense becuase the area is so hard to get to.
> 
> More campsites have minimal investment and upkeep with greater returns.
> 
> You are treating this area like its hallowed ground and something has to go there. They have scores of other places to build stuff.*
> 
> Of course it didn't help that they basically just let River Country just rot in place.  If they torn it down right after they decided to close it for good we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> *Re-read this sentence sorry I wasn't trying to be so harsh.



I'm not treating this area like it's hallowed ground.. not at all. Should it be left the way it is? Absolutely not... it's a mess. And it's disrespectful (the awards sign) to those cast members that put forth effort and charm to make it a wonderful place for visitors back in the day. So, can Disney put it to better use than the condition it's in now? Absolutely.


----------



## Nayan

Looking at the pictures of the way it is now just killed me .  RC was, for a number of years, the place I looked forward to going besides the MK.  It's sad to see it rotting away and I really don't know why Disney didn't tear it down years ago, unless for some strange reason it's been in a holding pattern for refurb.  But maybe since there's been activity by it they're up to something?  It sure would be nice as an expanded area for the campers, maybe another swimming area .


----------



## CampingChristy

As hard as it is to get a site, I would like to see the campground expanded in some way to make more campsites.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Disneylitch

It would be nice to have more full hook up sites.  Not everyone wants a premium site.  They could convert the sites that were made premium back to full hook or preferred sites and make the RC area a premium area.  Some of the sites that were made premium certainly aren't in a premium location.  RC area would definitely be premium.  The sites would be lake front and we all know how much people will pay just to see the water.


----------



## BBQChick

Look at what they did with the 20K ride. How many years did it just sit there before anything happened? Of course once the green walls come up then it's all over.

another cool web sight to look at what happened when they tore down the 20k ride: 
20kride.com
it's facinating to see how this stuff all happens. And of course the amazing brass balls of those who will go in and document it.


----------



## Bill Brown

BBQChick said:


> ...what happened when they tore down the 20k ride:
> 
> www.20kride.com
> 
> it's fascinating to see how this stuff all happens...


Wow!  That was interesting.  Glad DL got the Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage instead of the land fill treatment given 20k at WDW.


----------



## JCJRSmith

The big problem with the 20,000 Leagues ride at WDW is because of the way the park is built.  A lot of folks don't realize that when you are walking down Main Stree USA in the MK, you are walking on the second floor of a building.  Disney built the base building which contains the utilidors and buried it under the flotsam and soil they pulled from what eventually became the lake in front of the MK.  20,000 Leagues kept leaking into the tunnels below, so they had to close it down.

It is a shame, too - I really liked that ride, hokey as it was.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Years ago, I bought some fake aquarium plants on ebay that were listed as "leftover from the 20k maintenance stock"...I knew when I bought them that it may or may not be true....the seller WAS listed as being from central FL....so, if even it was just a cool story to sell plastic aquarium plants, it worked on me. I DIDNT give it alot of thought about what these plants may look like...I just figured I had some room in a 55gal tank, and these plants had a great story to them!! They arrived in a 18"x18" box, and I simply thought "Heeeyy...my WDW plants are here!!!", well....these things were about FOUR FEET LONG!!!!! the box was literally crammed packed with these hideously colored plastic plants!!! I had to cut them to size to fit a small portion into my aquarium. I still to this day dont know if they were REALLY intended for future use in 20k before its closing....but they sure would have been big enough!!


----------



## ldubberly

BigDaddyRog said:


> Years ago, I bought some fake aquarium plants on ebay that were listed as "leftover from the 20k maintenance stock"...I knew when I bought them that it may or may not be true....the seller WAS listed as being from central FL....so, if even it was just a cool story to sell plastic aquarium plants, it worked on me. I DIDNT give it alot of thought about what these plants may look like...I just figured I had some room in a 55gal tank, and these plants had a great story to them!! They arrived in a 18"x18" box, and I simply thought "Heeeyy...my WDW plants are here!!!", well....these things were about FOUR FEET LONG!!!!! the box was literally crammed packed with these hideously colored plastic plants!!! I had to cut them to size to fit a small portion into my aquarium. I still to this day dont know if they were REALLY intended for future use in 20k before its closing....but they sure would have been big enough!!


----------



## Ziggie

JCJRSmith said:


> The big problem with the 20,000 Leagues ride at WDW is because of the way the park is built.  A lot of folks don't realize that when you are walking down Main Stree USA in the MK, you are walking on the second floor of a building.  Disney built the base building which contains the utilidors and buried it under the flotsam and soil they pulled from what eventually became the lake in front of the MK.  20,000 Leagues kept leaking into the tunnels below, so they had to close it down.
> 
> It is a shame, too - I really liked that ride, hokey as it was.



Wow, I never knew that (about the leaking). Thanks for posting!


----------



## BBQChick

JCJRSmith said:


> The big problem with the 20,000 Leagues ride at WDW is because of the way the park is built.  A lot of folks don't realize that when you are walking down Main Stree USA in the MK, you are walking on the second floor of a building.  Disney built the base building which contains the utilidors and buried it under the flotsam and soil they pulled from what eventually became the lake in front of the MK.  20,000 Leagues kept leaking into the tunnels below, so they had to close it down.
> 
> It is a shame, too - I really liked that ride, hokey as it was.



I didn't know about the leaking. Very interesting. I find all this business with Disney leaving attractions and parks abandoned VERY curious. I also really like it when I can find the hidden homage to the previous ride hidden in the new ride....or when 'parts' are re used in a new or different attraction. Just like they did with the giant water barrel from the river country entrance.


----------



## cmcinc

Great thread and neat pics.  Maybe I can get in with this:


----------



## chartle

cmcinc said:


> Great thread and neat pics.  Maybe I can get in with this:



You know they may be good for TL or BB.


----------



## Ziggie

cmcinc said:


> Great thread and neat pics.  Maybe I can get in with this:



Great pic!


----------



## scottnj1966

That brings back so many memories.
I loved that park.
I remember going with my cousins.

The pics are awesome even though it shows river country ina  state that they could enver bring it back even if they wanted too.

How in the world did you get in there. I would love to be able to see it for myself.

Thanks for posting all the pics. Loved them


----------



## WDWFigment

I have this old River Country towel that I found in our house last year:










I think it's really cool, but I would never use it myself just for fear that I'd lose or ruin it.  I'll probably eventually put it on eBay so that it ends up in the right hands.


----------



## scottnj1966

BigDaddyRog said:


> Years ago, I bought some fake aquarium plants on ebay that were listed as "leftover from the 20k maintenance stock"...I knew when I bought them that it may or may not be true....the seller WAS listed as being from central FL....so, if even it was just a cool story to sell plastic aquarium plants, it worked on me. I DIDNT give it alot of thought about what these plants may look like...I just figured I had some room in a 55gal tank, and these plants had a great story to them!! They arrived in a 18"x18" box, and I simply thought "Heeeyy...my WDW plants are here!!!", well....these things were about FOUR FEET LONG!!!!! the box was literally crammed packed with these hideously colored plastic plants!!! I had to cut them to size to fit a small portion into my aquarium. I still to this day dont know if they were REALLY intended for future use in 20k before its closing....but they sure would have been big enough!!



I bought some too but got them right from mouse surplus at there warehouse.
It was rolled up. Still have it. Very cool


----------



## scottnj1966

JCJRSmith said:


> The big problem with the 20,000 Leagues ride at WDW is because of the way the park is built.  A lot of folks don't realize that when you are walking down Main Stree USA in the MK, you are walking on the second floor of a building.  Disney built the base building which contains the utilidors and buried it under the flotsam and soil they pulled from what eventually became the lake in front of the MK.  20,000 Leagues kept leaking into the tunnels below, so they had to close it down.
> 
> It is a shame, too - I really liked that ride, hokey as it was.



The utilidors are not below ground level. They are the first floor as you said.
20,000 water was not on the first floor. To leak it would have to go uphill.
If the tunnles have leakage it is from the moisture in the soil and leaking pipes here and there.


----------



## Ziggie

scottnj1966 said:


> The utilidors are not below ground level. They are the first floor as you said.
> 20,000 water was not on the first floor. To leak it would have to go uphill.
> If the tunnles have leakage it is from the moisture in the soil and leaking pipes here and there.



Interesting! Thanks for sharing ~


----------



## heidihoho50

LarryJ said:


> I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.
> 
> Larry



The barber shop closed?? Really??  My son just got his hair cut their in September!!


----------



## tpettie

LarryJ said:


> I will have to do a little more investigating, but it looks like the Main Street Barber Shop is gone and they have enclosed the alcove between the Emporium and the clothing store.
> 
> Larry



I don't know how accurate this may be we just did DD haircut there Early Dec 2009.


----------



## DoodlesMom

I wish I had gotten to go


----------



## Justcat

It's still there as of April 2010


----------



## joetraff

OMG !!! 
The pictures are so amazing.
Great job buddy !!! 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## shoreline99

Justcat said:


> It's still there as of April 2010



My son got his hair cut there the week of 4/11, so I know it was open at least until that week!


----------



## clkelley

shoreline99 said:


> My son got his hair cut there the week of 4/11, so I know it was open at least until that week!



The barbershop just moved, not closed


----------



## tpettie

clkelley said:


> The barbershop just moved, not closed



Where did it move to??


----------



## clkelley

tpettie said:


> Where did it move to??



Closer to guest services in a little shop facing the train station.  It has actually been there awhile. 

Before they closed in part of Center street to add more space to the Emporium, it used to be on Center Street on the left as you are facing the castle.


----------



## Bill Brown

clkelley said:


> Closer to guest services in a little shop facing the train station.  It has actually been there awhile.
> 
> Before they closed in part of Center street to add more space to the Emporium, it used to be on Center Street on the left as you are facing the castle.


What a relief.  One of my rituals at the beginning of a WDW visit is to get my haircut with the Pixie dust treatment.  I know, I know not much up there to cut, but the Pixie dust hides the baldness for a day.


----------



## Ziggie

How did we go from River Country to hair cuts? 

(I'm glad to hear that it's still there though  )

Does anyone else have personal photos from RC that they'd like to share? It's so much fun "going back in time"


----------



## Belle2009

Tri-circle-D said:


> There is debris outside of the little building that is at one end of the barrel bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This yellow thing is one of the old tubes from the White Water Rapids slide.  The banner is, ironically, a banner reminding guests to recycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door to the little shack was securely fastened by a piece of string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the shack is full of trash and other artifacts from River Country, including an employee recognition plaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like some kind of diorama or something.  Notice the random doll head.  Creepy!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more shots from inside the shack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I have!
> 
> TCD



Those pics are amazing! How did you get them?! I can't even explain my feeling when looking through those pictures. I never went to River Country, but have often passed it when on the ferries. It is so intriguing how Disney just up and left all the remains. Kinda spooky and eerie looking at the pictures. And can't help but feeling a bit gutted when seeing it just sitting there rotting away.


----------



## Belle2009

DisneyBishops said:


> looks like great place for gators now.  what a shame disney just lets things go to pieces.  river country was a great little water park.  don't know why they didn;'t at least keep the pool open.  they just let things go away.  kinda like the swamp trail.  it used to be a great place to walk and enjoy the nature.  but now i guess they are more interested in making money than keeping all the neat things up and running at the fort.
> 
> anyway tcd how did you get in there?



All the water they used was the lake water. It was shut down when Florida announced people should stay away from swimming in fresh water due to dangerous bacteria. Still very sad


----------



## MikeinBoston

I had never heard of River Country before, looks like it was a great place. I would love to go explore!


----------



## ldubberly

Is it just me, or does River Country look a little more than just run down and abandoned.  It looks trashed!  

Maybe it has been re-purposed into Disney's secret landfill.


----------



## Bill Brown

ldubberly said:


> Is it just me, or does River Country look a little more than just run down and abandoned.  It looks trashed!
> 
> Maybe it has been re-purposed into Disney's secret landfill.


Looks like most any derelict site left for a bunch of years.  You'd think Disney would demolish the remains and haul off the debris.  Though leaving it abandoned is cheaper until a curious guest gets hurt or killed there, then the lawsuits could cost a bundle to litigate and settle.


----------



## Ziggie

ldubberly said:


> Is it just me, or does River Country look a little more than just run down and abandoned.  It looks trashed!
> 
> Maybe it has been re-purposed into Disney's secret landfill.



Don't forget, we experience hurricanes down here. Some (not all) of the trash could be attributed to that.


----------



## wendypooh

just subbing so I can find this again for DH!!


----------



## Ziggie

wendypooh said:


> just subbing so I can find this again for DH!!



Just an fyi... you don't have to actually post in a thread to subscribe to it. Just click on the "*Thread Tools*" drop down menu at the top of the thread and select "_Subscribe to this thread_" 

For example:


----------



## Joe Kocses

Lets do something to bring back R C   it was a great place  if he saw it now Walt Disney would be sad.


----------



## BayLake Campers

They are doing something to river country. From the amount of surveying and bore holes that have been drilled, something is very near in the future.


----------



## Ziggie

I would tend to believe they'll never rebuild RC though. It would be nice to see something else constructed there.


----------



## chartle

Ziggie said:


> I would tend to believe they'll never rebuild RC though. It would be nice to see something else constructed there.



Yes with the two other Water Parks that are much bigger and easier to get to River Country will never open again as a Water Park.


----------



## BayLake Campers

I never said it would be a water park.
The future is near.


----------



## NLPRacing

BayLake Campers said:


> I never said it would be a water park.
> The future is near.



Where did you get this "insider" info (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## chartle

What is the latest rumor?

The last I heard was DVC Campsites along the lake.


----------



## Georgi Zhukov

I loved River Country as a kid.  Every year we returned to WDW, my brother and I could never wait to get back on the water slides at Whoop 'N Holler Hollow - we looked forward to it all year.  I have so many great memories there, it makes me sad to see my old stomping grounds in such a state of disrepair.  I hope they demolish it soon and build something fun there.

Here are some pictures of good 'ole River Country my mom took during a family vacation in February 1980:

Kiddie Cove





View towards Bay Lake/Contemporary





White Water Rapids










My Brother





9 year old Me





White Water Rapids Exit










Water Slides


----------



## Ziggie

Georgi thanks so much for sharing those great pics with us!


----------



## Bill Brown

Nice to see pictures of when RC was alive with guests enjoying fun times.


----------



## Georgi Zhukov

Ziggie said:


> Georgi thanks so much for sharing those great pics with us!



You're welcome - Glad you liked them!


----------



## Ziggie

Georgi Zhukov said:


> You're welcome - Glad you liked them!



I certainly did!


----------



## easye

Just thought I'd share but thanks for the pics of the aging River Country waterpark...btw you may want to check out Bing's "bird's eye" option on their maps site.
It gives you a great perspective of what the park and other areas of Disney look like from the air.
Link:
bing.com/maps

then search for river country, orlando fl and use the drop down where you see aerial and select bird's eye....enjoy


----------



## Ziggie

easye said:


> Just thought I'd share but thanks for the pics of the aging River Country waterpark...btw you may want to check out Bing's "bird's eye" option on their maps site.
> It gives you a great perspective of what the park and other areas of Disney look like from the air.
> Link:
> bing.com/maps
> 
> then search for river country, orlando fl and use the drop down where you see aerial and select bird's eye....enjoy



Sounds like a commercial for _Bing_ lol  

We'll be up at WDW soon. Maybe I'll ask around and see if any of the CMs has an idea about what might be going on with the property.


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Ziggie said:


> Sounds like a commercial for _Bing_ lol
> 
> We'll be up at WDW soon. Maybe I'll ask around and see if any of the CMs has an idea about what might be going on with the property.



I thought only the bus drivers knew what was going on?


----------



## mitros

stpetedisneydad said:


> I thought only the bus drivers knew what was going on?



Yea, but they don't know as much as the boat pilots.................


----------



## Ziggie

stpetedisneydad said:


> I thought only the bus drivers knew what was going on?





mitros said:


> Yea, but they don't know as much as the boat pilots.................



LoL.. maybe I'll find some of them to talk to! I have the feeling I could ask one of the "presidents" over in Magic Kingdom and get about the same info I will from anyone else


----------



## CoolMom2112

My understanding of why River Country was closed is that there was a statute/law passed in Florida that forbids swimming in any natural body of water that is not replenished, via a spring, river, ect...

Anybody know a good boat captain/bus driver/monorail driver to ask to verify?


Amanda in TN


----------



## chartle

CoolMom2112 said:


> My understanding of why River Country was closed is that there was a statute/law passed in Florida that forbids swimming in any natural body of water that is not replenished, via a spring, river, ect...
> 
> Anybody know a good boat captain/bus driver/monorail driver to ask to verify?
> 
> 
> Amanda in TN



The bigger reasons are that it was small compared to the other two parks and was very hard to get to.

When it was built it was in the middle everything, now its in a far corner of the world.


----------



## lythe2001

I've been a fan of this park ever since i first went to it in Aug 1994, been looking up details the last few months and it makes me sad to see all the pictures etc, i decided to make a youtube video with my family video of some of river country. I also used some of the photos posted here, but credited you to it, hope you dont mind, here it is

youtube.com/watch?v=VHCzxYzUWGo


----------



## BBQChick

scottnj1966 said:


> The utilidors are not below ground level. They are the first floor as you said.
> 20,000 water was not on the first floor. To leak it would have to go uphill.
> If the tunnles have leakage it is from the moisture in the soil and leaking pipes here and there.



I thought they closed the ride due to the high cost of time and money to maintain the ride.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Thought I would add to the conversation. Enjoy. Apparently this was one of my tickets.


----------



## DisCamper




----------



## Ziggie

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Thought I would add to the conversation. Enjoy. Apparently this was one of my tickets.



Thanks for sharing! It's so nice to see these great mementos


----------



## BBQChick

CAJUNWDWFAN, Thanks so much for sharing! It is neat to see what people have hung on to.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

BBQChick said:


> CAJUNWDWFAN, Thanks so much for sharing! It is neat to see what people have hung on to.



Thank my dad! He's the one who kept this and other vintage tickets. Check out my thread that I started. I have other old ticket media that I found a few months ago.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2521276


----------



## MrsDef

Did you get to RC by ferry?
I just found several photos of my family at RC.. one is my brothers on what looks like a RC dock with the ferry docked (same ones that take you from the transportation center to the MK)

The back says "river country 1982"


----------



## cosmicreid

WOW! Love all these pics and memories from River Country - so sad what it has become!!


----------



## chartle

MrsDef said:


> Did you get to RC by ferry?
> I just found several photos of my family at RC.. one is my brothers on what looks like a RC dock with the ferry docked (same ones that take you from the transportation center to the MK)
> 
> The back says "river country 1982"



You would have taken the same boats that you now take to get to Fort Wilderness Campground because its in the same place.

I even think they use the same routes they use now.

The only other way would have been to park in the parking lot near the front of the campground.  Depending on how far back in time you go would have taken either a tram or a bus back to RC.


----------



## FLAngler

I'm new to this board, but not to WDW. 

I was at Contemporary and MK the second week it opened. I was very young. 5 years later, we went to River Country where most of my fondest WDW memories were made. I remember the whole family laughing as we'd drop off the tire swings into 'the swimmin hole'. And that barrel bridge? No doubt for many of us, it was the first one of its kind we ever walked.

Thanks for the memories through your photos. I can see past the the overgrowth and right onto the beach where Mom held melted ice cream cups for us.


----------



## BDL

My 1st trip to WDW, I was 10 and my sister was 6.  Our folks took us here, and we had a blast.  There was no Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach at this point.  But we spent all day here, then saw the Hoop Dee Doo Revue without ever going back to the hotel.  It was a long and fun day.

I still remember the cable pulley and all the cheesy jokes from the HDDR.


----------



## ♥Cleo

I think Walt would be turning in his grave. This needs to be fixed back to it's original design w/ some updates. River Country would be a blast for guests! It has a true Disney feeling about it. Every time I go to the backyard BBQ I wondered what River Country was like. I always tried to peek behind the fence. I NEVER would have expected it to be let go this badly! There is something about "originals" @ Walt Disney World that have so much more appeal than the new things that come out. It just needs to be fixed.


----------



## Disney DieHard

Hey there Diz people ... I've been noticing here and on other boards I have visited that where this topic of River Country is there are always a few people who ask the question why doesn't Disney just clean-up and re-open the park.  The simplest explanation is that they can't ... at least not without A TON of redesign ... such much so that it would be easier to demolish it and build from scratch.

I've made a short video that explains the reason for River Country closing and not re-opening.  If you're interested I invite you to watch and if you have anything to contribute ... PLEASE DO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40BAY7LuCOo

THANKS!

Take Care & Be Safe!

Frank
Disney DieHard


----------



## FloraFauna

We watched your video, DisneyDiehard, and had no idea the background music is still playing.  That is really creepy.


----------



## Georgi Zhukov

Great job with your YouTube video DieHard. Not only did you concisely present the history and current state of the park, you also perfectly articulated the feelings and emotions of all River Country fans. I know the state of the old water park shocks most Disney fans but those of us that were lucky enough to go there when it was operational feel the sting that much more.


----------



## LuvLuvLuv

those pictures make me tear every time.  

some of my best disney memories are here... and going down the slides and falling into the pool.  my parents would tell me it was time for a rest when my swimming turned to a tired doggy paddle.  i would just swim to the stairs and get back in line over and over.  i would have spent all day doing that rather than going to the theme parks.


----------



## cindymouse6

Great video.  We camped at Ft Wilderness April 2010 and the boat captain from the Ft to MK gave all the info you just stated and more.  He stated that when TL opened and I believe BB, attendance levels dropped and due to low # guests RC could accomodate compared to TL and BB, they didn't see it feasible to install a newer filtration device for a park that had a low profit margin (low #guests=low revenue).  Of course, bacteria problem, new laws,etc.   of course in 2001 TL/BB didn't reach capacity.  No longer true thus our quest for a 3rd waterpark.  

With all the new resorts and DVC built on the lake, this would be a nice additional waterpark with access to lots of guests now.  Forget the lake park --- keep the pools, slides, add some more, etc.  I get frustrated going to TL/BB with the tons of people there and waiting in 30-60 minute lines to ride a slide.  We are new to camping and are DVC members and would love for expansion of the campgrounds to continue!  Eerie that the music still plays, the nightlights come on ... reminds me of Hollywood Tower....  that's it -- a ghost town waterpark!  tie in Pirates of Carribean....  I think I'm onto something


----------



## chartle

cindymouse6 said:


> Great video.  We camped at Ft Wilderness April 2010 and the boat captain from the Ft to MK gave all the info you just stated and more.  He stated that when TL opened and I believe BB, attendance levels dropped and due to low # guests RC could accomodate compared to TL and BB, they didn't see it feasible to install a newer filtration device for a park that had a low profit margin (low #guests=low revenue).  Of course, bacteria problem, new laws,etc.   of course in 2001 TL/BB didn't reach capacity.  No longer true thus our quest for a 3rd waterpark.
> 
> With all the new resorts and DVC built on the lake, this would be a nice additional waterpark with access to lots of guests now.  Forget the lake park --- keep the pools, slides, add some more, etc.  I get frustrated going to TL/BB with the tons of people there and waiting in 30-60 minute lines to ride a slide.  We are new to camping and are DVC members and would love for expansion of the campgrounds to continue!  Eerie that the music still plays, the nightlights come on ... reminds me of Hollywood Tower....  that's it -- a ghost town waterpark!  tie in Pirates of Carribean....  I think I'm onto something



But if you remove the lake water you remove the lagoon, since all the slides dump you into that lagoon, the only thing that can be saved is the pool which would have to be rebuilt.  The diving rocks would have to be removed and the the depth made shallower to keep people from diving.

As I have posted before RC would be an insurance nightmare today. At the pool they encouraged you to dive, the body slides dumped you into 8 feet of water and the tube slides were more of a inclined lazy river with pools where tubes could bump into each other.

The best we can hope for is some sort of RC inspired mini water park.  That FW guests can go to.


----------



## takeme2epcot

chartle said:


> ...the body slides dumped you into 8 feet of water...



I believe it was actually 6 feet of water...still kind of deep, but not so bad.


----------



## cindymouse6

I'd take a mini water park for Ft.W!  I understand not much would  be left, but do like the ambiance and the theming.


----------



## chartle

takeme2epcot said:


> I believe it was actually 6 feet of water...still kind of deep, but not so bad.



Yeah its probably closer to that depth maybe a little more.  I'm six foot tall and I don't remember ever touching the bottom.

I think I over exaggerate the depth because of my last time there.  

I've been to RC twice, once when I was 17 and once when I had two sons aged 8 and 7.

When I was 17 it was cool going down the slides, when I was a father its was like  they are going to drown.  I would have to thread water at the bottom and push them towards the ropes.


----------



## TJM1976

The max depth of the fresh water (chlorinated) pool was 10 ft at the end where the slides dropped into the pool.  I looked through some pics that another DisBoard member posted and saw 10ft painted on the edge of the pool.


----------



## takeme2epcot

TJM1976 said:


> The max depth of the fresh water (chlorinated) pool was 10 ft at the end where the slides dropped into the pool.  I looked through some pics that another DisBoard member posted and saw 10ft painted on the edge of the pool.



Yes, I believe you're right about that.

I was talking about the depth of the water where the body slides emptied.


----------



## TJM1976

takeme2epcot said:


> Yes, I believe you're right about that.
> 
> I was talking about the depth of the water where the body slides emptied.




oops, my bad!  I looked through more pics and found a sign that says 6ft for the body slides.


----------



## caveat lector

Come on everyone.  This thread is at 354K views.  We are one interesting tid bit away from pushing the 400K level.  That is some pretty rarified air on the Camping board, but I'm betting this thing still has "legs."


----------



## Lyndria

caveat lector said:


> Come on everyone.  This thread is at 354K views.  We are one interesting tid bit away from pushing the 400K level.  That is some pretty rarified air on the Camping board, but I'm betting this thing still has "legs."





WOW! 408 replies and 354,957 views!


----------



## Ziggie

Threads like this with these fabulous pics ALWAYS hold their interest ~ and rightly so!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Anyone read the Kingdom Keepers series?  I think I know where Chernabog lives...RC!

Glad to have found this thread!


----------



## MadFF

Pixie Dust for Me! said:


> Anyone read the Kingdom Keepers series?  I think I know where Chernabog lives...RC!
> 
> Glad to have found this thread!



  I have!  Those are fun books.  It will be interesting to see all the spots when we return to Disney World next fall - I think I will never look at "It's a Small World" the same way again...


----------



## tiggrbaby

MadFF said:


> I have!  Those are fun books.  It will be interesting to see all the spots when we return to Disney World next fall - I think I will never look at "It's a Small World" the same way again...



After reading that book, my boys told me that they had been right all those years: it's an evil ride!


----------



## heidihoho50

Pixie Dust for Me! said:


> Anyone read the Kingdom Keepers series?  I think I know where Chernabog lives...RC!
> 
> Glad to have found this thread!



I never heard of these books before.


----------



## AK2

Great pictures. I've always wondered what happened. I was only able to visit River Country once, it was in 1998.


----------



## NLPRacing

AK2 said:


> Great pictures. I've always wondered what happened. I was only able to visit River Country once, it was in 1998.



On our first trip to WDW in 98, we had time to go to 2 of the 3 water parks, we chose Blizzard Beach & Typhoon Lagoon. I regret that decision now...


----------



## sherabby

heidihoho50 said:


> I never heard of these books before.



We found the books being sold at the Magic Kingdom last August.  Bought both of them.  Does anyone know if there is a third yet?


----------



## tiggrbaby

sherabby said:


> We found the books being sold at the Magic Kingdom last August.  Bought both of them.  Does anyone know if there is a third yet?



Seems like the third is out and the fourth one is coming soon.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingdom-Keepers-III-Disney-Shadow/dp/1423128990


----------



## fortheluvofpooh

can not wait for book 4 to come out, we all love the books.


----------

